# 2014 7-Round NHL Mock Draft 3.0



## My Cozen Dylan

I am just wrapping one up in another thread and I had a great time, so I thought I'd organize another one.

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES AND INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE SIGNING UP!*

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved* IN ALL 7 ROUNDS*. If you miss *two picks* I will replace you.

*Order:* The draft order will be determined by the standings after the Conference Semi-Finals. 

*Picks:* The draft window will be from 7AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT). All selections will be 8-hours long. Once the eight hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Final Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.

*Trades:* All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $71M maximum Salary Cap. Use CapGeek as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2014 or 2015. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm. If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team.

*Free Agent Signings:* For this mock I will add the ability to re-sign pending UFAs or RFAs to *REASONABLE* contracts.

*After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them!
Please, No Trades Until All Teams Have a GM*

GMs
Anaheim Ducks: *Reginald Dunlop*
Arizona Coyotes: *ManByng*
Boston Bruins: *Ray Ferraro*
Buffalo Sabres: *jawallstar1*
Calgary Flames: *Gillies32* 
Carolina Hurricanes: *HolyJumpin40*
Chicago Blackhawks: *maroon 6* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Colorado Avalanche: *Snsfan1995* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Columbus Blue Jackets: *Rodrigo*
Dallas Stars: *Royal Canuck* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Detroit Red Wings: *BStinson*
Edmonton Oilers: *Stud Muffin*
Florida Panthers: *SCBdude*
Los Angeles Kings: *Mifroid* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Minnesota Wild: *ZanTheMan*
Montreal Canadiens: *TT1*
Nashville Predators: *Patmac40*
New Jersey Devils: *Devils Army* _This team is now on auto-pick_
New York Islanders: *BacksInTheSaddle* _This team is now on auto-pick_
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *18Hossa*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Jt91cloud9*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *El Zilcho* _This team is now on auto-pick_
San Jose Sharks: *gio johnny*
St Louis Blues: *Mozesmadness*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *ikyan*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *ControlPuck* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Vancouver Canucks: *OEL for Norris*
Washington Capitals: *Jesse Joensuu*
Winnipeg Jets: *BluesBoy71* _This team is now on auto-pick_


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1. Florida Panthers: *Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)*
2. Edmonton Oilers (from Buffalo Sabres): *Sam Reinhart, C, Kootenay (WHL)*
3. Buffalo Sabres (from Edmonton Oilers): *Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)*
4. Calgary Flames: *Leon Draisaitl, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
5. New York Islanders: *Michael Dal Colle, LW, Oshawa (OHL)*
6. Tampa Bay Lightning (from Vancouver Canucks): *Nick Ritchie, LW, Peterborough (OHL)*
7. Carolina Hurricanes: *William Nylander, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)*
8. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Jake Virtanen, RW, Calgary (WHL)*
9. Winnipeg Jets: *Brendan Perlini, LW, Niagara (OHL)*
10. Anaheim Ducks (from Ottawa Senators): *Nikolaj Ehlers, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
11. Ottawa Senators (from Nashville Predators): *Kasperi Kapanen, RW, KalPa (Finland)*
12. Arizona Coyotes: *Kevin Fiala, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
13. Washington Capitals: *Robby Fabbri, C, Guelph (OHL)*
14. Dallas Stars: *Jared McCann, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
15. St Louis Blues (from Detroit Red Wings): *Ivan Barbashev, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
16. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Alex Tuch, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
17. Philadelphia Flyers: *Haydn Fleury, D, Red Deer (WHL)*
18. Minnesota Wild: *Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)*
19. Vancouver Canucks (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Dylan Larkin, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
20. San Jose Sharks: *Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)*
21. Detroit Red Wings (from St Louis Blues): *Adrian Kempe, LW, Modo (Sweden)*
22. Colorado Avalanche: *Roland McKeown, D, Kingston (OHL)*
23. Pittsburgh Penguins: *David Pastrnak, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)*
24. Vancouver Canucks (from Anaheim Ducks): *Travis Sanheim, D, North Bay (OHL)*
25. San Jose Sharks (from Boston Bruins): *Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)*
26. Tampa Bay Lightning (from New York Rangers): *Julius Honka, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
27. Los Angeles Kings: *Sonny Milano, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
28. Montreal Canadiens: *Conner Bleackley, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
29. Chicago Blackhawks: *Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)*
30. New Jersey Devils: *Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)*

*Round Two*
31. Buffalo Sabres: *Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
32. Vancouver Canucks (from Florida Panthers via Tampa Bay): *Brett Pollock, C, Edmonton (WHL)*
33. Detroit Red Wings (from Edmonton Oilers via St Louis): *Nick Schmaltz, C, Green Bay (USHL)*
34. Calgary Flames: *Jack Dougherty, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
35. New York Islanders: *Jack Glover, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
36. Vancouver Canucks: *Eric Cornel, C, Peterborough (OHL)*
37. Carolina Hurricanes: *Brayden Point, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
38. Anaheim Ducks (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)*
39. Buffalo Sabres (from Winnipeg Jets via Minnesota): *Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
40. Ottawa Senators: *Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
41. New Jersey Devils: *Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)*
42. Calgary Flames (from Nashville Predators): *Dysin Mayo, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
43. Arizona Coyotes: *Hunter Smith, RW, Oshawa (OHL)*
44. Washington Capitals: *Vladislav Kamenev, LW, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
45. Dallas Stars: *Adam Ollas Mattsson, D, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
46. Nashville Predators (from Detroit Red Wings): *Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)*
47. Montreal Canadiens (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Marcus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
48. Philadelphia Flyers: *Nicolas Aube-Kubel, RW, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
49. Buffalo Sabres (from Minnesota Wild): *Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
50. Vancouver Canucks (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Mason McDonald, G, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
51. New York Islanders (from San Jose Sharks): *Alex Nedeljkovic, G, Plymouth (OHL)*
52. Montreal Canadiens (from St Louis Blues via Montreal and Columbus): *Justin Kirkland, LW, Kelowna (WHL)*
53. Calgary Flames (from Colorado Avalanche): *Ryan Collins, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
54. New York Islanders (from Pittsburgh Penguins via San Jose): *Chase De Leo, C, Portland (WHL)*
55. Anaheim Ducks: *Oskar Lindblom, LW, Brynas (Sweden)*
56. Boston Bruins: *Joshua Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)*
57. New York Rangers: *Anthony DeAngelo, D, Sarnia (OHL)*
58. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Los Angeles Kings): *Spencer Watson, RW, Kingston (OHL)*
59. San Jose Sharks (from Montreal Canadiens via NY Islanders): *Austin Poganski, RW, Tri-City (USHL)*
60. Arizona Coyotes (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Reid Gardiner, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*

*Round Three*
61. Buffalo Sabres: *Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)*
62. Chicago Blackhawks (from Florida Panthers): *Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)*
63. Los Angeles Kings (from Edmonton Oilers): *Warren Foegele, LW, St Andrew's (HS-ON)*
64. Calgary Flames: *Ondrej Kase, RW, Chomutov (Czech Republic)*
65. San Jose Sharks (from New York Islanders): *Johnathan MacLeod, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
66. Vancouver Canucks: *Edgars Kulda, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
67. Carolina Hurricanes: *Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
68. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)*
69. Winnipeg Jets: *Dylan Sadowy, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
70. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Ottawa Senators): *Blake Siebenaler, D, Niagara (OHL)*
71. New Jersey Devils: *Luc Snuggerud, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
72. Nashville Predators: *Juho Lammikko, RW, Assat (Finland)*
73. Arizona Coyotes: *Connor Chatham, RW, Plymouth (OHL)*
74. Washington Capitals: *Brent Moran, G, Niagara (OHL)*
75. Dallas Stars: *Matthew Mistele, LW, Plymouth (OHL)*
76. Detroit Red Wings: *Axel Holmstrom, C, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
77. Colorado Avalanche (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Shane Eiserman, LW, Dubuque (USHL)*
78. San Jose Sharks (from Philadelphia Flyers via NY Islanders): *Dominik Masin, D, Slavia (Czech Republic)*
79. Minnesota Wild: *Jake Walman, D, Toronto (OJHL)*
80. Montreal Canadiens (from Tampa Bay Lightning via Florida): *Vaclav Karabacek, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
81. Montreal Canadiens (from San Jose Sharks): *Michael Bunting, LW, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
82. St Louis Blues: *Richard Nejezchleb, LW, Brandon (WHL)*
83. San Jose Sharks (from Colorado Avalanche via Montreal): *Aaron Haydon, D, Niagara (OHL)*
84. Calgary Flames (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Rourke Chartier, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
85. Anaheim Ducks: *Alexis Vanier, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
86. Boston Bruins: *Beau Starrett, LW, South Shore (USPHL)*
87. New York Rangers: *Pavel Jenys, C, Brno (Czech Republic)*
88. Los Angeles Kings: *Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
89. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Montreal Canadiens): *Jacob Middleton, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
90. Chicago Blackhawks: *Keegan Iverson, C, Portland (WHL)*

*Round Four*
91. Edmonton Oilers (from Buffalo Sabres via Minnesota): *Pavel Kraskovsky, C, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
92. Florida Panthers: *Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
93. Chicago Blackhawks (from Edmonton Oilers via Toronto): *Vladimir Tkachev, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
94. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Calgary Flames): *Emil Johansson, D, HV71 (Sweden)*
95. New York Islanders: *Blake Clarke, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
96. Carolina Hurricanes (from Vancouver Canucks): *Matthew Berkovitz, D, Ashwaubenon (HS-WI)*
97. New York Rangers (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Julius Bergman, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
98. Colorado Avalanche (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Shane Gersich, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
99. Winnipeg Jets: *Lawrence Pilut, D, HV71 (Sweden)*
100. Ottawa Senators: *Pierre Engvall, LW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
101. Winnipeg Jets (from New Jersey Devils): *Julien Pelletier, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
102. Nashville Predators: *Nelson Nogier, D, Saskatoon (WHL)*
103. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Arizona Coyotes): *Gavin Bayreuther, D, St Lawrence (NCAA)*
104. Washington Capitals: *William Lagesson, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
105. Montreal Canadiens (from Dallas Stars): *Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)*
106. Detroit Red Wings: *Darby Llewellyn, LW, Kitchener (OHL)*
107. San Jose Sharks (from Columbus Blue Jackets via Montreal): *Jonas Johansson, G, Brynas (Sweden)*
108. New York Islanders (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
109. Minnesota Wild: *Noah Rod, RW, Geneve-Servette (Switzerland)*
110. St Louis Blues (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Tyson Baillie, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
111. Edmonton Oilers (from San Jose Sharks): *Francis Perron, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
112. Columbus Blue Jackets (from St Louis Blues via Nashville): *Daniel Audette, C, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
113. Colorado Avalanche: *Michael Amadio, C, North Bay (OHL)*
114. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Lucas Wallmark, C, Lulea (Sweden)*
115. Dallas Stars (from Anaheim Ducks): *Kyle Jenkins, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
116. Boston Bruins: *Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
117. New York Rangers: *Arkhip Nekolenko, LW, Spartak (Russia)*
118. Los Angeles Kings: *Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*
119. Florida Panthers (from Montreal Canadiens): *Christian Dvorak, LW, London (OHL)*
120. Washington Capitals (from Chicago Blackhawks via NY Islanders): *Adam Helewka, LW, Spokane (WHL)*

*Round Five*
121. Buffalo Sabres: *Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
122. New York Rangers (from Florida Panthers): *Kelly Summers, D, Carleton Place (CCHL)*
123. Anaheim Ducks (from Edmonton Oilers): *Brandon Halverson, G, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
124. Arizona Coyotes (from Calgary Flames via St Louis): *Mads Eller, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
125. Montreal Canadiens (from New York Islanders): *Andreas Englund, D, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
126. Vancouver Canucks: *Phil Baltisberger, D, Guelph (OHL)*
127. Carolina Hurricanes: *Ryan Hitchcock, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
128. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Vladislav Gavrikov, D, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
129. Winnipeg Jets: *Mitchel Slattery, LW, Hill Murray (HS-MN)*
130. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Ottawa Senators via Edmonton): *Ryan Rehill, D, Kamloops (WHL)*
131. New Jersey Devils: *Rinat Valiev, D, Kootenay (WHL)*
132. Nashville Predators: *Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana (USHL)*
133. Arizona Coyotes: *Teemu Lamsa, C, TPS (Finland)*
134. Washington Capitals: *Kyle Wood, D, North Bay (OHL)*
135. Dallas Stars: *Maxim Letunov, C, Youngstown (USHL)*
136. Detroit Red Wings: *Luke Philp, C, Kootenay (WHL)*
137. Edmonton Oilers (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Nikita Yazkov, LW, Windsor (OHL)*
138. Philadelphia Flyers: *Keven Bouchard, G, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
139. Minnesota Wild: *Leon Bristedt, C, Linkoping (Sweden)*
140. Boston Bruins (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Alexander Sharov, LW, CSKA (Russia)*
141. Chicago Blackhawks (from San Jose Sharks): *Alexis Pepin, LW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
142. Tampa Bay Lightning (from St Louis Blues): *Dallas Valentine, D, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
143. St Louis Blues (from Colorado Avalanche via Montreal): *Kaapo Kahkonen, G, Blues (Finland)*
144. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Luca Hischier, C, Bern (Switzerland)*
145. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Anaheim Ducks): *Joseph Hicketts, D, Victoria (WHL)*
146. Florida Panthers (from Boston Bruins via San Jose and Montreal): *Josh Wesley, D, Plymouth (OHL)*
147. Pittsburgh Penguins (from New York Rangers via San Jose): *Stephen Harper, LW, Belleville (OHL)*
148. Los Angeles Kings: *Santino Centorame, D, Owen Sound (OHL)*
149. Columbus Blue Jackets (from Montreal Canadiens): *Andrew Mangiapane, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
150. Chicago Blackhawks: *Ilya Sorokin, G, Novokuznetsk (Russia)*

*Round Six*
151. Florida Panthers (from Buffalo Sabres via Montreal): *Elvis Merzlikins, G, Lugano (Switzerland)*
152. New Jersey Devils (from Florida Panthers): *Anthony Angello, C, Omaha (USHL)*
153. Edmonton Oilers: *Joni Tuulola, D, HPK (Finland)*
154. Dallas Stars (from Calgary Flames): *Kevin Labanc, RW, Barrie (OHL)*
155. New York Islanders: *Max Willman, C, Williston-Northampton (HS-MA)*
156. Vancouver Canucks: *Daniel Walcott, D, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
157. Los Angeles Kings (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Tyler Bird, RW, Kimball Union (HS-NH)*
158. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Tyler Nanne, D, Edina (HS-MN)*
159. Winnipeg Jets: *Robert Carpenter, C, Austin Prep (HS-MA)*
160. Minnesota Wild (from Ottawa Senators): *Brandon Montour, D, Waterloo (USHL)*
161. New Jersey Devils: *Nikita Jevpalovs, RW, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
162. Nashville Predators: *Daniel Muzito Bagenda, LW, Modo (Sweden)*
163. St Louis Blues (from Arizona Coyotes): *Jaedon Descheneau, RW, Kootenay (WHL)*
164. Washington Capitals: *Tanner MacMaster, C, Camrose (AJHL)*
165. Dallas Stars: *Radel Fazleev, C, Calgary (WHL)*
166. Detroit Red Wings: *Ivan Nikolishin, C, Everett (WHL)*
167. Minnesota Wild (from Columbus Blue Jackets via NY Rangers): *Matheson Iacopelli, RW, Muskegon (USHL)*
168. Philadelphia Flyers: *Ken Appleby, G, Oshawa (OHL)*
169. Minnesota Wild: *Nicholas Jones, C, Sherwood Park (AJHL)*
170. Detroit Red Wings (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Antti Kalapudas, C, Karpat (Finland)*
171. Florida Panthers (from San Jose Sharks): *Joni Nikko, LW, Lukko (Finland)*
172. St Louis Blues: *Chandler Yakimowicz, RW, London (OHL)*
173. Colorado Avalanche: *Josh Thrower, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
174. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Stefan LeBlanc, D, Mississauga (OHL)*
175. Calgary Flames (from Anaheim Ducks): *Chase Lang, C, Calgary (WHL)*
176. St Louis Blues (from Boston Bruins): *Gustav Forsling, D, Linkoping (Sweden)*
177. New York Rangers
178. Los Angeles Kings
179. Montreal Canadiens
180. Chicago Blackhawks

*Round Seven*
181. Buffalo Sabres
182. Florida Panthers
183. Edmonton Oilers
184. Calgary Flames
185. New York Islanders
186. Vancouver Canucks
187. Carolina Hurricanes
188. Toronto Maple Leafs
189. Winnipeg Jets
190. Ottawa Senators
191. St Louis Blues (from New Jersey Devils via Arizona)
192. Washington Capitals (from Nashville Predators)
193. St Louis Blues (from Arizona Coyotes)
194. Washington Capitals
195. Dallas Stars
196. Detroit Red Wings
197. Columbus Blue Jackets
198. Philadelphia Flyers
199. Minnesota Wild
200. Tampa Bay Lightning
201. Detroit Red Wings (from San Jose Sharks)
202. St Louis Blues
203. Montreal Canadiens (from Colorado Avalanche)
204. Pittsburgh Penguins
205. Anaheim Ducks
206. Boston Bruins
207. New York Rangers
208. Los Angeles Kings
209. Montreal Canadiens
210. Chicago Blackhawks


----------



## 18Hossa

Ottawa please


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed*

Trade #1
To Tampa Bay: 32nd Overall, Nick Bjugstad
To Florida: 80th Overall, Ondrej Palat

Trade #2
To Edmonton: 2nd Overall
To Buffalo: 3rd Overall, Anton Lander, David Musil

Trade #3
To Ottawa: 11th Overall, Colin Wilson, Ryan Ellis
To Nashville: Jason Spezza, Patrick Wiercioch, Conditional 2015 2nd

Trade #4
To Edmonton: David Clarkson (80% Salary), Nikolai Kulemin
To Toronto: Andrew Ference, Philip Larsen, 130th Overall

Trade #5
To Washington: RJ Umberger (87% Salary)
To Columbus: Connor Carrick

Trade #6
To Ottawa: Cory Sarich, Duncan Siemens
To Colorado: Shane Prince, Mark Boroweicki

Trade #7
To Tampa Bay: Gabriel Landeskog, Ryan O'Reilly
To Colorado: Ryan Callahan, Brett Connolly, Adam Erne, Slater Koekkoek, Nikita Kucherov, Tyler Johnson

Trade #8
To Anaheim: Alexander Edler
To Vancouver: 24th Overall, Rickard Rakell

Trade #9
To Calgary: 42nd Overall, Charles Olivier-Roussel
To Nashville: Jiri Hudler, Ben Hanowski, Coda Gordon

Trade #10
To Tampa Bay: 6th Overall
To Vancouver: 19th, 32nd, 50th Overall

Trade #11
To Columbus: UFA rights to Paul Stastny
To Colorado: 77th Overall, Matt Calvert

Trade #12
To Detroit: 170th Overall
To Tampa Bay: UFA rights to David Legwand

Trade #13
To Tampa Bay: Fedor Tyutin
To Columbus: Dylan Blujus, Jake Dotchin

Trade #14
To Montreal: 83rd, 143rd Overall
To Colorado: Brandon Prust

Trade #15
To Boston: Chris Neil
To Ottawa: Peter Cehlarik 

Trade #16
To Montreal: 203rd Overall, Jamie McGinn, Max Talbot, Slater Koekkoek
To Colorado: Josh Gorges, MichaÃ«l Bournival

Trade #17
To San Jose: Brandon Sutter, Simon Despres
To Pittsburgh: 147th Overall, Tommy Wingels

Trade #18
To Nashville: Teddy Purcell
To Tampa Bay: Jonathan-Ishmael Diaby, Felix Girard

Trade #19
To Tampa Bay: Loui Eriksson, Dennis Seidenberg
To Boston: 140th Overall, JT Brown, Alex Killorn, Mark Barberio, Danick Gauthier

Trade #20
To St Louis: 15th Overall
To Detroit: 21st, 33rd Overall

Trade #21
To Boston: Patrick Marleau
To San Jose: 25th Overall, 146th Overall, Carl Soderberg, Malcolm Subban

Trade #22
To San Jose: Erik Gudbranson, Alex Petrovic
To Florida: 171st Overall, Marc-Edouard Vlasic, UFA rights to Dan Boyle

Trade #23
To Montreal: 52nd Overall, Dmitrij Jaskin, Jordan Leopold
To St Louis: 143rd Overall, Tomas Plekanec

Trade #24
To Arizona: 124th Overall
To St Louis: 163rd, 191st, 193rd Overall

Trade #25
To Montreal: 161st Overall, Future Considerations
To Buffalo: Daniel Briere, Rene Bourque

Trade #26
To NY Islanders: 51st, 54th Overall
To San Jose: 59th, 65th, 78th Overall

Trade #27
To Montreal: 47th, 107th Overall, Artem Anisimov
To Columbus: 52nd, 149th Overall, Lars Eller

Trade #28 
To Ottawa: Brandon Dubinsky
To Columbus: 70th Overall, Mark Stone

Trade #29
To Montreal: 52nd Overall, Nick Foligno
To Columbus: 89th Overall, Michael McCarron

Trade #30
To Buffalo: Jani Hakanpaa, UFA rights to Steve Ott
To St Louis: Brian Flynn, RFA rights to Jamie McBain

Trade #31
To Montreal: 81st, 146th Overall
To San Jose: 83rd, 107th Overall

Trade #32
To Montreal: 80th Overall
To Florida: 119th, 146th, 151st Overall

Trade #33
To Columbus: Matt Moulson
To Minnesota: 2015 1st Round Pick

Trade #34
To Columbus: 112th Overall
To Nashville: Josh Anderson

Trade #35
To NY Rangers: 97th Overall, RFA rights to Jiri Tlusty
To Carolina: Cristoval Nieves, Danny Kristo

Trade #36
To Dallas: Louis LeBlanc
To Montreal: 105th Overall, Alex Guptill


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Free Agent Signings*



*Current Team*
|
*Position*
|
*Player Name*
|
*Length*
|
*Total Contract Value*
|
*Average Annual Value*

Boston Bruins|RW|Reilly Smith|4|$10,200,000|$3,400,000
Boston Bruins|LW|Justin Florek|2|$1,500,000|$750,000
Boston Bruins|RW|Matt Fraser|2|$1,540,000|$770,000
Boston Bruins|LW|Shawn Thornton|1|$1,000,000|$1,000,000
Boston Bruins|RW|Jordan Caron|1|$680,000|$680,000
Boston Bruins|D|Torey Krug|3|$7,500,000|$2,500,000
Boston Bruins|G|Niklas Svedberg|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
Buffalo Sabres|LW|Tyler Ennis|4|$16,000,000|$4,000,000
Buffalo Sabres|LW|Marcus Foligno|2|$3,000,000|$1,500,000
Buffalo Sabres|LW|Cory Conacher|1|$1,000,000|$1,000,000
Buffalo Sabres|RW|Matt D'Agostini|1|$600,000|$600,000
Buffalo Sabres|D|Chad Ruhwedel|1|$1,250,000|$1,250,000
Buffalo Sabres|LW|Nicolas Delauriers|3|$2,400,000|$800,000
Buffalo Sabres|G|Matt Hackett|1|$800,000|$800,000
Buffalo Sabres|LW|Steve Ott|4|$16,000,000|$4,000,000
Calgary Flames|C|Mike Cammalleri|3|$17,000,000|$5,666,667
Carolina Hurricanes|C|Andrei Loktionov|2|$3,000,000|$1,500,000
Carolina Hurricanes|LW|Nathan Gerbe|2|$4,000,000|$2,000,000
Colorado Avalanche|D|Tyson Barrie|3|$6,000,000|$2,000,000
Colorado Avalanche|D|Stefan Elliott|2|$3,000,000|$1,500,000
Colorado Avalanche|LW|Jamie McGinn|2|$4,000,000|$2,000,000
Colorado Avalanche|RW|Ryan Callahan|4|$24,000,000|$6,000,000
Colorado Avalanche|C|Tyler Johnson|3|$4,500,000|$1,500,000
Colorado Avalanche|RW|Brett Connolly|1|$1,000,000|$1,000,000
Columbus Blue Jackets|C|Paul Stastny|6|$45,000,000|$7,500,000 
Columbus Blue Jackets|C|Ryan Johansen|8|$56,000,000|$7,000,000 
Columbus Blue Jackets|D|David Savard|4|$12,000,000|$3,000,000 
Columbus Blue Jackets|D|Dalton Prout|3|$3,300,000|$1,100,000
Columbus Blue Jackets|D|Nikita Nikitin|4|$16,000,000|$4,000,000 
Columbus Blue Jackets|RW|Corey Tropp|1|$987,000|$987,000 
Dallas Stars|D|Brendon Dillon|1|$1,500,000|$1,500,000
Dallas Stars|C|Cody Eakin|2|$5,000,000|$2,500,000
Dallas Stars|LW|Antoine Roussel|1|$1,000,000|$1,000,000
Dallas Stars|RW|Scott Glennie|2|$1,900,000|$950,000
Detroit Red Wings|D|Danny DeKeyser|5|$15,000,000|$3,000,000
Detroit Red Wings|RW|Daniel Alfredsson|1|$4,000,000|$4,000,000
Detroit Red Wings|G|Jonas Gustavsson|1|$1,250,000|$1,250,000
Detroit Red Wings|LW|Tomas Tatar|2|$4,000,000|$2,000,000
Detroit Red Wings|C|Riley Sheahan|2|$3,000,000|$1,500,000
Montreal Canadiens|D|PK Subban|8|$64,000,000|$8,000,000
Montreal Canadiens|LW|Lars Eller|3|$9,000,000|$3,000,000
Montreal Canadiens|RW|Dale Weise|3|$4,000,000|$1,333,333
Montreal Canadiens|D|Andrei Markov|2|$10,000,000|$5,000,000
Montreal Canadiens|C|Ryan White|1|$900,000|$900,000
New York Rangers|D|Anton Stralman|4|$12,000,000|$3,000,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|C|Tommy Wingels|3|$6,900,000|$2,300,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|C|Marcel Goc|3|$5,100,000|$1,700,000
San Jose Sharks|LW|James Sheppard|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
San Jose Sharks|D|Jason Demers|2|$3,300,000|$1,650,000
San Jose Sharks|G|Alex Staloack|3|$3,750,000|$1,250,000
San Jose Sharks|G|Harri Sateri|2|$1,500,000|$750,000
San Jose Sharks|C|Brandon Sutter|3|$7,200,000|$2,400,000
San Jose Sharks|D|Simon Depres|2|$1,850,000|$925,000
San Jose Sharks|D|Erik Gudbranson|5|$14,000,000|$2,800,000
St Louis Blues|LW|Jaden Schwartz|5|$22,500,000|$4,500,000
St Louis Blues|C|Patrik Berglund|2|$5,000,000|$2,500,000
St Louis Blues|C|Vladimir Sobotka|3|$9,900,000|$3,300,000
St Louis Blues|LW|Adam Cracknell|2|$1,200,000|$600,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|C|Ryan O'Reilly|8|$48,000,000|$6,000,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|C|David Legwand|4|$18,000,000|$4,500,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|LW|Richard Panik|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|D|Andrej Sustr|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
Vancouver Canucks|RW|Zack Kassian|2|$4,000,000|$2,000,000
Vancouver Canucks|D|Chris Tanev|2|$6,000,000|$3,000,000


----------



## Mr Lebowski

please, thanks for hosting again


----------



## BStinson

por favor and thanks for running these very efficiently.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Canucks please


----------



## Stud Muffin

Oilers please


----------



## ManByng

please.


----------



## HolyJumpin40

I'll take the 'Canes, please!


----------



## amberdawn

Columbus bluejackets please


----------



## SCBdude

I'll take Florida. But I'm not sure if I can always fit into the draft window because I live in Europe and it's difficult with the time difference. If that's a problem I'll pass.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

this time please, thanks again for hosting.


----------



## edguy

I'll take colorado


----------



## amberdawn

thankyou


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres would like to announce that we have signed the following players to contract extensions:

Tyler Ennis: 4 years/$16M
Marcus Foligno: 2 years/$3M
Cory Conacher: 1 year/$1M
Matt D'Agostini: 1 year/$600K
Chad Ruhwedel: 1 year/$1.25M
Nicolas Delauriers: 3 years/$2.4M
Matt Hackett: 1 year/$800K

We would also like to announce that we have elected to use one of our CBA mandated Compliance Buyouts on forward Ville Leino.

Trading Block
Untouchables: Zemgus Girgensons, Connor Hurley, JT Compher, Justin Bailey, Nicholas Baptiste, Nikita Zadorov, Rasmus Ristolainen

Hard to Get: Mikhail Grigorenko, Joel Armia, Mark Pysyk, Johan Larsson, Tyler Myers, William Carrier, Cody Hodgson

On the Block: Brian Flynn, Christian Ehrhoff, Mike Weber, RFA rights to Jamie McBain

EVERYONE ELSE IS AVAILABLE

**Remember, no trades can be made until all teams have a GM.


----------



## Patmac40

Nashville please


----------



## Blues

I'll take


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

Islanders?


----------



## McMozesmadness

I'll take:



Edit: I see someone already has the Jackets

I'll take


----------



## Oilers Apologist

caps


----------



## ikyan

Tampa please


----------



## Royal Canuck

?

PM Me, thanks.


----------



## Joey Bones




----------



## Gio Johnny

I would like San Jose


----------



## David Strorm

Toronto please.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Philly flyers


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move Christian Ehrhoff for a 1st Round Pick. PM me.


----------



## maroon 6

Hawks for me please


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Sharks*

If I got them, I will trade their rights for Dan Boyle, raffi Torres, Martin havlat, 

Willing to trade Patrick Marleau, joe Thornton but it will cost u


----------



## Devils Army

I'll take the Devils


----------



## Joey Bones

Everyone is on the trading block except Lundqvist, Kreider, and McDonagh. PM me if interested. This includes prospects and other picks.


----------



## TT1

: please


----------



## Get North

Boston please.

Thanks.


----------



## amberdawn

Rj umberger is available for trade and it will be packaged with the 1st round pick pm me if interested.


----------



## TT1

if i get MTL ill be looking to trade Plekanec, Moen, Bourque and Budaj for picks. naturally im expecting a bit more for Plekanec. i would also be open to move up or down in the 1st round


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota please.


----------



## Joey Bones

The New York Rangers are very proud to bring back *defenseman Anton Stralman to MSG with his new 4 year/$12 million contract that'll be $3 million AAV.*


----------



## 18Hossa

The  are looking to trade Spezza!!!
Also looking to trade: Wiercioch, Prince, Greening, Condra, Dreidger, Gryba, 

Willing to listen to offers on anyone not named Karlsson, Lazar, Turris, Macarthur, Lehner, Ryan


----------



## Devils Army

Devils looking to trade all veterans most could be had cheap
Zubrus
Ryder
Ruutu
Zidlicky
Clowe
Salvador
Volchenkov
Harrold

Devils D-prospects(namely Gelinas, Larsson, Severson, Santini are only being traded for the right price, I worn want any 3rd line scrub, 2nd, and bottom pairing d-man offers

Looking for young forwards/prospects and picks


----------



## Wintersun

I'd take LA.


----------



## TT1

im looking to move up the draft, offering plekanec + our 1st (21st). pm/msg here if interested


----------



## Devils Army

Devils looking to move our third rounder in to the first
Willing to offer third+Urbom possibly plus depending on how high it is


----------



## TT1

whoops our 1st rounder is #28


----------



## TT1

resign:

subban 8 years @ 8M AAV
eller 3 years @ 3M AAV
weise 3 years @ 1.3M AAV
markov 2 years @ 5M AAV
white 1 year @ 900K AAV


----------



## The Iron Goalie

On the block

Kesler
Edler
Burrows
Higgins
Hansen

Signings

Kassian 2yr x 2mill
Tanev 2yr x 3mill


----------



## 18Hossa

Start the bidding on Jason Spezza!

Young Top 6 F/Top 4 D, prospect and a 1st!
Come one come all!!


----------



## Savitar

I will take the Columbus Blue Jackets


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Washington is looking to trade the following players.

- Alex Ovechkin
- Mike Green
- Mikhail Grabovski

Looking to fill out the top 6.


----------



## Devils Army

Rodrigo said:


> I will take the Columbus Blue Jackets




Taken


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Devils Army said:


> Taken




Actually our guy pulled out so I gave them to him.


----------



## Devils Army

PLEASE PM!
Will trade Salvador for practically anything 
Volchenkov for high-mid pick or B prospect
Ryder for 2nd or possibly 3rd or good prospect
Brunner ^
Ruutu for mid pick
Zubrus for mid pick 
Harrold for mid-late pick


----------



## Devils Army

Untouchables: Cory, Henrique, Merrill

Hard to get
Gelinas
Larsson
Severson
Santini
Boucher
Matteau
High picks

Looking for young forwards/prospects and picks PM!


----------



## SCBdude

Florida trade block:

Anyone not named Huberdeau, Barkov or Kulikov is available. Also the 1st overall is hard to get. Everyone else is available.

You won't get the first overall without a 2014 1st round pick coming back


----------



## Savitar

Columbus looking to trade RJ Umberger. He wants out and has told the team he will not return next season, all offers are welcome, 2nd or late 2nd Round Pick to be included in the trade 

Start Calling


----------



## Goose of Reason

I'll take Pittsburgh if it's still unfilled


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Alright, everyone. We have all 30 GMs in place, so trades can now be made!

I have PM'd Florida. The draft will start when they make their selection. To be fair, their time officially starts at 6 PM EST if they don't make a pick by then.


----------



## ikyan

Looking to trade Ryan Callahan. PM to inquire.


----------



## Goose of Reason

Pittsburgh needs wing depth, as well as general forward depth and possibly a goalie. Available are all picks after the first round, as are Harrington, Dumoulin, Despres, Bortuzzo and Samuelsson for d prospects. Letang, Scuderi and Fleury are available off the main roster (man, does Pittsburgh have a lot of UFAs this year). Brandon Sutter is also available.


----------



## 18Hossa

UNTOUCHABLES
Ryan
Turris
Lehner
Lazar
Karlsson

HARD TO GET
Macarthur
Puempel
Stone
Hoffman
Anderson
Ceci

Available
Spezza
Phillips
Neil
Greening
Prince
Dreidger
Michalek
Hemsky
Wiercioch

WANTS
2014 1st
Top 6fwd
Top 4 dman
B+ Prospect
2015 1st


----------



## SCBdude

*Trade: *


Florida receives:
Ondrej Palat
Pick #80


Tampa receives:
Nick Bjugstad
Pick #32

Florida's pick will be up in a few minutes, if nothing changes.


----------



## ikyan

SCBdude said:


> *Trade: *
> 
> 
> Florida receives:
> Ondrej Palat
> Pick #80
> 
> 
> Tampa receives:
> Nick Bjugstad
> Pick #32
> 
> Florida's pick will be up in a few minutes, if nothing changes.




Confirm.


----------



## SCBdude

With the first overall pick, the Florida Panthers select, from the OHL's Barrie Colts, Aaron Ekblad.




1. Round (1) *Aaron Ekblad*​


----------



## TT1

*P.S:* if i didnt PM you back for a trade thats because my inbox was full and i didnt get your message (infractions ). please send me a reminder msg on this thread to PM you back


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*#2 Overall Pick is Available*

I will field offers until 6:30 PM EST. If I don't get a deal done by then, I'll make my pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 2nd Overall Selection to  in exchange for the 3rd Overall Selection, forward Anton Lander, and defenseman David Musil.


With that, the Oilers are on the clock.


----------



## Stud Muffin

With The Second overall selection the Edmonton Oilers Are so proud to select


----------



## Stud Muffin

From the Kootenay Ice *SAM REINHART*












*1/2: Sam Reinhart*​


----------



## edguy

untouchables:

MacKinnon
Duchene

Hard To Get:

Landeskog
Johnson
Paranteau
O'Rielly
Varlamov

Available:

Stastney
Tanguay


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres would like to thank the Philadelphia Flyers for their wonderful hospitality this weekend. We'd also like to say hello to our wonderful fans watching at our official Draft Party at First Niagara Center...and extend a Congratulations to the Chicago Blackhawks for their Stanley Cup victory.

With the 3rd Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Kingston Frontenacs of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Sam Bennett*


----------



## Gio Johnny

Sharks want to move marleau, and Thornton. 
Would like to move up in the draft but...

OFFERS


----------



## 18Hossa

WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE

 and 
Acquire Ellis+Wilson+11th ovr 
For
Spezza+Wiercioch+conditional 2016 3rd which turns into a 2015 2nd if spezza doesn't re-sign


Looking to move up to the 6-10 pick range now, Dreidger, 2nd round, Greening, Condra, rights to Ales Hemsky all possibly up for grabs!


----------



## Patmac40

18Hossa said:


> WE HAVE A TRADE TO ANNOUNCE
> 
> and
> Acquire Ellis+Wilson+11th ovr
> For
> Spezza+Wiercioch+conditional 2016 3rd which turns into a 2015 2nd if spezza doesn't re-sign
> 
> 
> Looking to move up to the 6-10 pick range now, Dreidger, 2nd round, Greening, Condra, rights to Ales Hemsky all possibly up for grabs!




Confirmed


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*TSN:* Now the consensus top 3 has gone, there are now the next line of players.Michael Dal Colle is next on or list but there's Leon Draisaitl, Nick Ritchie and Willie Nylander and Hitman Jake Virtanen. Now as Brad Treliving takes the podium the pick is in.

*Treliving:* The Calgary Flames would like to thank jawalstar for hosting this draft. We'd also like to congratulate the Los Angeles Kings on their Stanley Cup. And I'd like to thank the Phoenix Coyotes for letting me go to this opportunity, and the Flames organization for giving me this chance.

Now with the 4th Overall selection in the 2014 NHL entry draft, the Calgary Flames select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE PRINCE ALBERT RAIDERS, LEON DRAISAITL*




1/4: Leon Draisaitl
​


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Anyone interested in the 6th pm me.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Clarkson(20%)
Kulemin 


Ference
Larsen
2014 5th


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*TSN* Great pick by the Flames, Draisaitl is the best passer in his class, great vision, quick release and then of course there's his size. Protects the puck very well and plays a complete game. He's a combo of Anz eKopitar and Joe Thornton. Haydn Fleury called him the toughest player he's ever played against.

*SKATING:* 2/5
*ICE Q* 5/5
*FRAME:* 5/5
*PASSING:* 5/5
*SHOT:* 4/5
*200ft GAME:* 5/5
*NHL COMPARISON:* Anze Kopitar/Joe Thornton

*POSITION:* Centre
*HEIGHT:* 6'2
*WEIGHT:* 209lbs
*TEAM:* Prince Albert Raiders (WHL)
*HOMETOWN:* Cologne, Germany
*DOB:* 1995 - 10 - 27

*2013-2014;* 64 - 38 -67 - 105





Now we go to James Duthie with Leon Draisaitl and Brad Treliving

*Duthie:* Thanks Craig, I'm here with the newest member of the Calgary Flames and the new GM of the Flames, now Brad what jumped out at you with Leon?
*Brad:* Well two things, his ability to protect the puck with his body and his passing ability. He's hard to play against and with all of our wing prospects that can score we need that passing ability and his size. Two things we lack in our prospect pool.

*Duthie:* Now Leon do you feel you can make an impact in the NHL next fall?
*Leon:* Yes I think so. I have size and I think the game well enough.

*Duthie:* Thanks guys now the New York Islanders (PM'd) are up to pick, thanks guys


----------



## Stud Muffin

I think you stole a point from skating and put it on 200 ft game


----------



## Savitar

We Have A Trade To Announce 

To Columbus Blue Jackets : Connor Carrick 

To Washington Capitals: RJ Umberger 

*Columbus will retain 0.6 of Umbergers salary while The Capitals will pay the 4 million 






Blue Jackets GM Jarmo KekÃ¤lÃ¤inen released a statement: 

We want to thank RJ Umberger for a tremendous 6 years of service with the Blue Jackets Organization. RJ Brought countless worth ethic to the table every game, great veteran leadership in the dressing room, wonderful presence on the ice, and played with integrity and accountability. We are now heading in a different direction and it was time for both parties to move on. 

In Connor Carrick we are acquiring a young defenseman who fills a huge void on defense that we have been trying to fix all offseason in acquiring a young offensive defenseman who will play in our top 4 immediately and on the powerplay. Connor has tremendous puck moving ability and overall mobility from the back end and a confident puck carrier and can create offensive oppourtunites. He has a great shot to go along with his offensive skillset and has wonderful potential to be an offensive quarterback on the powerplay for years to come!


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*TRADE BLOCK*

*LOOKING TO TRADE*
Jiri Hudler
Dennis Wideman (retained)
David Jones
Latislav Smid
Chris Butler

*TOUGH TO GET*
Sven Baertschi
Tyler Wotherspoon
Mikael Backlund
Joni Ortio
Emile Poirier
Morgan Klimchuk

*UNTOUCHABLES*
T.J Brodie
Mark Giordano
Sean Monahan
Jon Gillies


----------



## TT1

looking to trade up and/or add picks. the main players i have available are plekanec, emelin but pretty much anyone is available at the right price

bourque, budaj, moen are also available for lower picks


----------



## Get North

*Bruins can only spend up to 67.3 million due to a cap penalty.*

Signings:

Reilly Smith 4 years/3.4 million per.
Justin Florek 2 years/750k per.
Matt Fraser 2 years/770k per.
Shawn Thornton 1 year/1 million.
Jordan Caron 1 year/680k
Torey Krug 3 years/2.5 million per.
Niklas Svedberg 2 years/1 million per.

Boston has used one of their compliance buyouts on Chris Kelly.

Lineup:

Marchand - Bergeron - Eriksson
Lucic - Krejci - Smith
Florek - Soderberg - Fraser
Paille - Campbell - Thornton
Khokhlachev/Caron

Chara - Hamilton
Seidenberg - Boychuk
Krug - McQuaid
Miller

Rask
Svedberg

LTIR: Marc Savard

1.4 million cap space.

Looking for some solid 3rd liners, I don't believe in Florek and Fraser full time. Also looking for some more defense depth.

Untouchable:
Bergeron
Krejci
Lucic
Smith
Chara
Hamilton
Boychuk

On The Block:
Subban
McQuaid
My draft picks.

Tradeable:
Marchand
Eriksson
Miller
Krug
Seidenberg
Florek
Fraser
Everybody else basically, don't want to name all my prospects or 4th liners.

Also, I don't have much cap space to work with so if somebody wants to do a roster player for prospect trade then they'll have to take some cap space unless it fits within 1.4M.


----------



## edguy

sign

Tyson Barrie 3/6 mil (2 mil per)
Stefan Elliot 2/3 mil (1.5 mil per)
Jamie McGinn 2/4 mil (2 mil per)


----------



## edguy

We have a trade to announce!

 

Cory Sarich
Duncan Siemens



Shane Prince 
Mark Boroweicki

Welcome Mark and Shane!!


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The  are proud to select, C/LW from the Oshawa Generals....


*Michael Dal Colle
*






1/5 Michael Dal Colle


----------



## ikyan

To 
Gabriel Landeskog
Ryan O'Reilly

To 
Nikita Kucherov
Slater Koekkoek
Tyler Johnson
Ryan Callahan
Brett Connolly
Adam Erne


----------



## edguy

ikyan said:


> To
> Gabriel Landeskog
> Ryan O'Reilly
> 
> To
> Nikita Kucherov
> Slater Koekkoek
> Tyler Johnson
> Ryan Callahan
> Brett Connolly
> Adam Erne




agreed!


----------



## edguy

sign

Ryan Callaghan 4/ 24 Mil (6 mil per)
Tyler Johnson 3/4.5 Mil (1.5 mil per)
Brett Connolly 1/1 Mil


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Snsfan1995 said:


> sign
> 
> *Ryan Callaghan 2/ 8 Mil (4 mil per)*
> Tyler Johnson 3/4.5 Mil (1.5 mil per)
> Brett Connolly 1/1 Mil




I highly doubt he'd take $4M anywhere. Consider revising.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

jawallstar1 said:


> I highly doubt he'd take $4M anywhere. Consider revising.




Ya, he'll be looking for at least 6, which isn't fair but that's what he wants


----------



## Joey Bones

Rangers are still looking to get in the 1st round. Everyone is available except Lundqvist, McDonagh, and Kreider. All prospects and other picks are available, too.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> I highly doubt he'd take $4M anywhere. Consider revising.






Gillies32 said:


> Ya, he'll be looking for at least 6, which isn't fair but that's what he wants




As a Ranger fan, I agree with these statements.


----------



## 18Hossa

Snsfan1995 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> 
> 
> Cory Sarich
> Duncan Siemens
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Prince
> Mark Boroweicki
> 
> Welcome Mark and Shane!!
> View attachment 74009View attachment 74011



Confirmed


----------



## Savitar

Columbus Blue Jackets New Depth Chart 

Boone Jenner Ryan Johansen Nathan Hortan 

Nick Foligno Artem Anisimov Kerby Rychel 

Matt Calvert Brandon Dubinsky Cam Atkinson 

Derek Mackenzie Mark Letestu Matt Frattin 

Defense 

Connor Carrick Jack Johnson 

Ryan Murray James Wisniewski 

Nikita Nikitin David Savard 

Dalton Prout

Goalies 

Sergei Bobrovsky 

Curtis McElhinney 

John Davidson President on new look 

We are very excited to be going into year 2 of Jarmo Kerkalanien's plan. We reached franchiee records last year and achieved many accolades this team hadn't achieved in our entire existence. We have alot of very exciting young players coming up into our professional ranks this year in Kerby Rychel who will be competing for a spot in our top 9 next season after a successful World Junior, OHL Championship and Memorial Cup runs with the Guelph Storm and has grown tremendously as a player. We are also excited about Alexander Wennberg, Oscar Dansk, Josh Anderson and Marko Dano turning pro next season for us and, I haven't even mentioned Oliver Bjorkstrand yet who was phenominal in junior this year and Dillon Heatherington. While Ryan Johansen, Boone Jenner and Ryan Murray grew as players and contributed immensely to our on ice success, and Connor Carrick will be a tremendous addition to the back end and will play immediately on the powerplay and even strength. 

We are excited to add to our draft success this year with Jarmo and his scouting staff today to add to our core moving forward and bring a winner to Columbus


----------



## ikyan

Sign C/W Ryan O'Reilly to an 8 year deal with an AAV of $6M. Ryan will have a limited NTC, something that an incredibly competitive player wanted in the negotiations.

Tampa is happy to have added two emerging young core players in O'Reilly and Landeskog. The ability to roll three centers of Stamkos-O'Reilly (or Filppula) and Bjugstad is an excellent future for the Lightning. Ultimately we had to sacrifice a good portion of our young prospects along with some quality young players to do this (along with Callahan whom I didn't see as a long-term solution, but rather a good shorter-term player). Landeskog adds a young leader to the core of Tampa Bay and is signed until 2021. With O'Reilly signed until 2022, TB has added some stability.


----------



## TT1

habs are still looking to get into the top 10/add picks and make hockey trades


----------



## edguy

Snsfan1995 said:


> sign
> 
> Ryan Callaghan 2/ 11 Mil (5.5 mil per)
> Tyler Johnson 3/4.5 Mil (1.5 mil per)
> Brett Connolly 1/1 Mil




would he do 5.5??


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Snsfan1995 said:


> would he do 5.5??




He wanted 6 years, 36 mil from New York didn't he? Doubt he signs short term deal at 5.5


----------



## Joey Bones

Snsfan1995 said:


> would he do 5.5??




If you're lucky on a short term deal.


----------



## edguy

Snsfan1995 said:


> sign
> 
> *Ryan Callaghan 4/ 24 Mil (6 mil per)*
> Tyler Johnson 3/4.5 Mil (1.5 mil per)
> Brett Connolly 1/1 Mil




I think this is fair, considering what gillies said, do you guys?


----------



## TT1

Snsfan1995 said:


> I think this is fair, considering what gillies said, do you guys?




6M is fair seeing as his stock plummeted a bit after his playoffs performance


----------



## edguy

TT1 said:


> 6M is fair seeing as his stock plummeted a bit after his playoffs performance




Hey bud wanna clear your inbox?


----------



## TT1

Snsfan1995 said:


> Hey bud wanna clear your inbox?




yup done


----------



## ikyan

Tampa Bay has decided to use their 2nd compliance buyout on Ryan Malone. With a young core and the recent events that have arisen with Ryan, we felt it best to part ways.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

trade Alex Edler to  for Rickard Rakell+1st(24th)


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

confirm.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Jiri Hudler
Ben Hanowski
Coda Gordon


Charles Olivier-Roussel
42nd pick

With that trade the Flames would also like to announce the extension of Mike Cammalleri a 3 year deal
2014/2015: $5,750,000 LNTC
2015/2016: $5,750,000 LNTC
2016/2017: $5,500,000


----------



## ikyan

To
6th Overall

To
19th Overall
32nd Overall
50th Overall


----------



## Patmac40

Gillies32 said:


> Jiri Hudler
> Ben Hanowski
> Coda Gordon
> 
> 
> Charles Olivier-Roussel
> 42nd pick
> 
> With that trade the Flames would also like to announce the extension of Mike Cammalleri a 3 year deal
> 2014/2015: $5,750,000 LNTC
> 2015/2016: $5,750,000 LNTC
> 2016/2017: $5,500,000




Confirmed


----------



## The Iron Goalie

ikyan said:


> To
> 6th Overall
> 
> To
> 19th Overall
> 32nd Overall
> 50th Overall




 Confirm


----------



## ikyan

selects from the OHL's Peterborough Petes LW *Nick Ritchie*.


----------



## Savitar

We Have A Trade To Announce 






To Columbus Blue Jackets: Paul Stastny rights 

To Colorado Avalanche: Matt Calvert, 2014 3rd Round 77th Overall 






Jarmo Kerkalaninen : We want to thank Matt Calvert for everything he has done for the Columbus Blue Jackets in the short time he was here. Matt was a great player who was competitive every game and brought great hustle, determination, work ethic, and energy to the table. We are also parting with our 3rd round pick this year as it doesn't affect our drafting strategy going in. 

Paul Stastny is still a relatively young player we are honored to add to our Franchisee as we continue to build a winner here in Columbus and brings Outstanding Offense and playmaking acumen with phenomenal on ice vision. He plays positionally sound and is rarely out of position, Along with his great hands and hockey sense. He will come in and make a major impact right away on our young roster. He will be a great on ice presenc. Along with splendid leadership to our young group! He also immidiately replaces RJ Umbergers offense while Kerby Rychel will move down to the 3rd line to start the season. We have talked to Paul, contract negotiations are accelerating rapidly in the right direction, and will accept any way how he fits on this team, whether its the wing or not, and he is guaranteed a spot on the top line

New Depth Chart Updated 

Ryan Johansen Paul Stastny Nick Foligno

Boone Jenner Artem Anisimov Nathan Hortan 

Kerby Rychel Brandon Dubinsky Cam Atkinson 

Derek Mackenzie Mark Letestu Corey Tropp 

Defense 

Connor Carrick Jack Johnson 

Ryan Murray James Wisniewski 

Nikita Nikitin David Savard 

Goalies 

sergei bobrovsky 

curtis mcelhinney


----------



## Mr Lebowski

ikyan said:


> selects from the OHL's Peterborough Petes LW *Nick Ritchie*.




Great pick, almost took him at 4. Close between him Draisaitl and MDC


----------



## Patmac40

Mike Fisher (NMC) and Viktor Stalberg on the block. Looking to move into the late 1st round or early second + sweetener.


----------



## edguy

Rodrigo said:


> We Have A Trade To Announce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Columbus Blue Jackets: Paul Stastny rights
> 
> To Colorado Avalanche: Matt Calvert, 2014 3rd Round 77th Overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarmo Kerkalaninen : We want to thank Matt Calvert for everything he has done for the Columbus Blue Jackets in the short time he was here. Matt was a great player who was competitive every game and brought great hustle, determination, work ethic, and energy to the table. We are also parting with our 3rd round pick this year as it doesn't affect our drafting strategy going in.
> 
> Paul Stastny is still a relatively young player we are honored to add to our Franchisee as we continue to build a winner here in Columbus and brings Outstanding Offense and playmaking acumen with phenomenal on ice vision. He plays positionally sound and is rarely out of position, Along with his great hands and hockey sense. He will come in and make a major impact right away on our young roster. He will be a great on ice presenc. Along with splendid leadership to our young group! He also immidiately replaces RJ Umbergers offense while Kerby Rychel will move down to the 3rd line to start the season. We have talked to Paul, contract negotiations are accelerating rapidly in the right direction, and will accept any way how he fits on this team, whether its the wing or not, and he is guaranteed a spot on the top line
> 
> New Depth Chart Updated
> 
> Ryan Johansen Paul Stastny Nick Foligno
> 
> Boone Jenner Artem Anisimov Nathan Hortan
> 
> Kerby Rychel Brandon Dubinsky Cam Atkinson
> 
> Derek Mackenzie Mark Letestu Corey Tropp
> 
> Defense
> 
> Connor Carrick Jack Johnson
> 
> Ryan Murray James Wisniewski
> 
> Nikita Nikitin David Savard
> 
> Goalies
> 
> sergei bobrovsky
> 
> curtis mcelhinney





Agreed thanks! 
Welcome matt to the Colorado avalanche!!


----------



## ikyan

To 
David Legwand

To 
TB 2014 6th rd (170th overall)


----------



## ManByng

ikyan said:


> To
> David Legwand
> 
> To
> TB 2014 6th rd (170th overall)




^yikes! Detroit gave up Calle Jarnkrok, Patrick Eaves, and a *3rd rounder* to get Legwand and now they trade him for just a 6th rounder? ouch!


----------



## BStinson

ikyan said:


> To
> David Legwand
> 
> To
> TB 2014 6th rd (170th overall)



Confirm


ManByng said:


> ^yikes! Detroit gave up Calle Jarnkrok, Patrick Eaves, and a *3rd rounder* to get Legwand and now they trade him for just a 6th rounder? ouch!



It actually was a 2nd rounder we lost since we made it to the playoffs. Holland lost his mind in the trade got fleeced you should have seen some of the reactions we had in the Wings section on HFB. In Jawall's last mock 2.0 I at least was able to acquire Jarnkrok's cousin Elias Lindholm to bolster our depleted center prospect depth.


----------



## HolyJumpin40

*The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select:*

_William Nylander of Sodertalje (Sweden)_


----------



## ManByng

BStinson said:


> Confirm
> 
> It actually was a 2nd rounder we lost since we made it to the playoffs. *Holland lost his mind in the trade got fleeced you should have seen some of the reactions we had in the Wings section on HFB.* In Jawall's last mock 2.0 I at least was able to acquire Jarnkrok's cousin Elias Lindholm to bolster our depleted center prospect depth.




^i can imagine! Jarnkrok was a great pick in the 2nd, the type of player my Oilers just can't seem to find. it will be the same once Sam Gagner is traded before July 1st when his NTC kicks in. for a 6th rounder and a roll of tape. just watch!


----------



## Get North

Toronto is up


----------



## Savitar

Columbus have resigned the following players

Paul Stastny 6 years 45 million 7.5m per year LNTC 

Ryan Johansen 8 years 56 million 7m per 

David Savard 4 years 12 million 3m per 

Dalton Prout 3 years 3.3 million 1.1m per 

Nikita Nikitin 4 years 16 million 4m per 

Corey Tropp 1 year 987.000 one way deal 

Jarmo Kekalainen 

Stastny: An Overall Dynamic top 6 forward we were seeking after we lost Umberger, trade was cost efficient and made sense for us and with Umberger moving on it created lots of cap space to make this deal work. He is excited about the direction we are headed and wanted to be a part of it knowing he will be looked upon as a leader once again. 

Johansen: No problems here. Ryan has stressed his desire to sign a contract so talks accelerated the past few days and we all agreed to a great contract. Ryan is 21 years old, not 30 and has scored 30 goals in this league. He is a foundational player and maybe out captain of the future, keeping him around was pivotal for long term success. 

Savard: David was outstanding and blossomed as a player last season and matured as we wanted him too. He was outstanding last season on defense in the regular season and playoffs with his limited experience. He will only get better as he gets older. 

Prout: Dalton was stuck in the numbers game last year but that didn't change our standpoint on him. Like David Savard he is only 23 years old and we had every intention of retaining him. He has lots of time to prove his worth this season and in future seasons. 

Nikitin: Nikita has been a mammoth on defense during his short career with us, it was a no brainier for us to resign him. He has outstanding size that balanced our back end. 

*Fedor Tyutin's days in Columbus have unfortunately came to an end. We have 8 defenseman for next season and we weren't going to stand pat going into 2014/2015, we needed offense and acquired that in Connor Carrick, we have great depth on our back end for next season with Johnson,Wisnewski,Murray,Savard, Nikitin,Carrick and Prout and we like the problem. Forces lots of competition. Our goach is all about performance.


----------



## Savitar

Fedor Tyutin is on the trade block and has requested a trade out of Columbus


----------



## 18Hossa

Nvmnvm


----------



## BStinson

*Trade Block*
Rights to Quincey
Brian Lashoff (725k)
Jakub Kindl (2.4M)

Draft Picks 
15
76
106
136
166
170
196
201

*Resign *
Danny DeKeyser 5yr - 15M (3M)
Daniel Alfredsson 1yr - 4M
Jonas Gustavsson 1yr - 1.25M
Tomas Tatar - 2yr - 4M (2M)
Riley Sheahan 2yr - 3M (1.5M)

*Releasing*
Daniel Cleary
Todd Bertuzzi
Mikael Samuelsson


----------



## ikyan

To 
Fedor Tyutin

To 
Dylan Blujus
Jake Dotchin


----------



## Savitar

Confirmed

Jarmo Kekalainen: We have continued our busy few days by making another trade. Unfortunately something had to be done with the plethora of defenseman we had, and for the money we have spent on our roster the last 2 days in contracts and player acquisitions. We want to thank Fedor Tyutin for the successful career he had here. Unfortunately we had to clear cap space to be at the cap floor and having flexibility going into next season. 

In Jake Dotchin we have acquired a player who will play in the AHL next season, a 2 way defenseman who has a big impact in all 3 zones, He can be nasty and can run a powerplay as well. Dylan Blujus is a big defenseman who see's the ice very well, a defensive defenseman who has some offensive potential with good on ice vision. He will also report to out AHL team next season. We lacked defensive depth in the lower levels of our farm system. So this move was beneficial for us moving forward.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Canucks are try to move Kesler pm me your offers.


----------



## TT1

looking to trade plek for a pick and a prospect, pm if interested


----------



## 18Hossa

The  and  have made a trade

To Boston: Chris Neil

To Ottawa: Peter Cehlarik


----------



## BStinson

18Hossa said:


> The  and  have made a trade
> 
> To Boston: Chris Neil
> 
> To Ottawa: Peter Cehlarik




How is Boston going to fit under cap with their UFA/RFA's plus the cap penalty carryover from last year?


----------



## Get North

18Hossa said:


> The  and  have made a trade
> 
> To Boston: Chris Neil
> 
> To Ottawa: Peter Cehlarik



Confirmed.

Well I bought out Kelly, and I'll manage it.

Edit: Boston sends down Khokhlachev.

I have 340k cap space.


----------



## BStinson

Ray Ferraro said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> Well I bought out Kelly, and I'll manage it.
> 
> Edit: Boston sends down Khokhlachev.
> 
> I have 340k cap space.




If you want to offload some cap let me know.


----------



## TT1

looking to add some late round picks, pm if anyone from MTL interests


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Toronto is awarded Jake Virtanen.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

*Trade Block*

im mostly looking for picks and prospects. i would also do prospect(s) for pick(s) deals and vice-versa. ill tell you what im looking for so you can pm me your offers accordingly

Plekanec (looking for a midd 1st and a small +, i'd be open to do a bigger trade aswell)

Fucale (looking for an early 2nd and a late 2nd or early 3rd)

Emelin (looking for picks or prospects)

Bourque (midd to late round pick)

Vanek's rights (midd to late round pick)

Moen (late round pick)

Budaj (late round pick)


----------



## TT1

to 

Colorado's #83 pick (3rd round)
Colorado's #143 pick (5th round)

to 

Brandon Prust


----------



## Devils Army

Anyone for Micahel Ryder? 2014 3rd or 2015 2nd?


----------



## edguy

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Colorado's #83 pick (3rd round)
> Colorado's #143 pick (5th round)
> 
> to
> 
> Brandon Prust




Agreed!!


----------



## TT1

to 

Jamie McGinn
Max Talbot
Slater Koekkoek
Colorado's 7th round pick (#203)

to 

Josh Gorges
MichaÃ«l Bournival


----------



## edguy

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Jamie McGinn
> Max Talbot
> Slater Koekkoek
> Colorado's 7th round pick (#203)
> 
> to
> 
> Josh Gorges
> MichaÃ«l Bournival




I agree.

We would also like to announce we have bought out Alex Tanguay.


----------



## ikyan

is open to hearing offers on *Valtteri Filppula* and/or *Ted Purcell*


----------



## TT1

im looking to add a legit top 6 RW to replace vanek, msg pls


----------



## David Strorm

jawallstar1 said:


> Toronto is awarded Jake Virtanen.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Sorry bout that.


----------



## HolyJumpin40

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Jamie McGinn
> Max Talbot
> Slater Koekkoek
> Colorado's 7th round pick (#203)
> 
> to
> 
> Josh Gorges
> MichaÃ«l Bournival




I like what MTL did here!


----------



## TT1

montreal is happy to resign Thomas Vanek for 5 years @ 7.5M per, which brings our cap to $67,625,833. im still looking to offload Bourque and Moen for 7th's. with that our depth chart looks like this:

FORWARDS
Max Pacioretty ($4.500m) / David Desharnais ($3.500m) / Thomas Vanek ($7.500m) 
Alex Galchenyuk ($0.925m) / Tomas Plekanec ($5.000m) / Brendan Gallagher ($0.685m) 
Jamie McGinn ($2.000m) / Lars Eller ($3.000m) / Daniel Briere ($4.000m) 
Maxime Talbot ($1.750m) / Jacob De La Rose ($0.925m) / Dale Weise ($0.788m) 
Ryan White ($0.900m) / 

Rene Bourque ($3.333m) / Travis Moen ($1.850m) / 

DEFENSEMEN
Andrei Markov ($5.000m) / P.K. Subban ($8.000m) 
Alexei Emelin ($4.100m) / Jarred Tinordi ($0.870m) 
Nathan Beaulieu ($0.925m) / Mike Weaver ($1.100m) 

GOALTENDERS
Carey Price ($6.500m) 
Peter Budaj ($1.400m) 

ALSO, ive been shopping plekanec, fucale and mccaron for prospects/picks. msg if your interested


----------



## TT1

whoops weise is getting 1.3M


----------



## Gio Johnny

*trade*

the  trade Brandon Sutter and Simon Depres
to
the  for Tommy Wingels and pick #147 in the fifth round


----------



## Patmac40

Willing to hear offers on Mike Fisher, he has a no move clause but that can get voted on and I'm willing to eat some salary.


----------



## Devils Army

BStinson said:


> If you want to offload some cap let me know.




Would take some cap if you need to as well


----------



## Patmac40

Trade


Teddy Purcell


Jonathan-Ismael Diaby and Felix Girard


----------



## Goose of Reason

gio johnny said:


> the  trade Brandon Sutter and Simon Depres
> to
> the  for Tommy Wingels and pick #147 in the fifth round




confirmed

Pittsburgh signs Wingels to a 3 year 2.3mil per contract and Marcel Goc to a 3 year 1.7mil per contract


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Brendan Perlini.

Next GM has been notified.

Have to say, I'm disappointed in having to auto 2 picks in the top 10.


----------



## Gio Johnny

Winnipeg Jets are pleased to select Hayden Fleury


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

With their 1st pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the  are proud to select, from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL, *Nikolaj Ehlers*.







1(10) - Nikolaj Ehlers - DEN - LW - 6'0" 163 lbs.
​
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

gio johnny said:


> Winnipeg Jets are pleased to select Hayden Fleury




Umm...you are San Jose


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Wrong League*

oops!
Winnipeg Jets did not draft Hayden Fleury.


----------



## 18Hossa

The  are proud to select, from Kalpa of the SM-liiga
*Kasperi Kapanen*








*1(11) - Kasperi Kapanen - FIN - Kalpa - RW - 6'0 - 181 lbs*​


----------



## TT1

PM me if your interested in trading for Plekanec for a 1st


----------



## Get North

Malcom Subban is available, Boston is looking for some "now" players.


----------



## ikyan

To 
Loui Eriksson
Dennis Seidenberg

To 
JT Brown
Alex Killorn
Mark Barberio
Danick Gauthier
2014 TB 5th round (140th overall)


----------



## Get North

ikyan said:


> To
> Loui Eriksson
> Dennis Seidenberg
> 
> To
> JT Brown
> Alex Killorn
> Mark Barberio
> Danick Gauthier
> 2014 TB 5th round (140th overall)



Confirmed.

Boston Bruins re-sign Alexander Killorn for 3 years, 2.4 million per. J.T Brown for 2 years, 1 million per. Mark Barberio for 4 years, 1.5 million per.


----------



## ikyan

resigns:
David Legwand to a 4 year $18M contract (AAV of $4.5m).
Richard Panik to a 2 year $2M contract (AAV of $1M).
Andrej Sustr to a 2 year $2M contract (AAV of $1M).


----------



## Oilers Apologist

If anyone is interested in Mike Green, Brooks Laich, or Grabo PM me.


----------



## TT1

OP you forgot to add 2 of my trades , page 6


----------



## ManByng

select.....*LW Kevin Fiala* 

#12.........LW Kevin Fiala.

next GM PM'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> OP you forgot to add 2 of my trades , page 6




Got it.


----------



## Royal Canuck

Sorry for the inactivity, I'm now on board.


----------



## Royal Canuck

The Dallas Stars have re-signed the following:
D Brendon Dillon: 1yr/$1.5M
C Cody Eakin: 2yr/ $2.5M AAV
LW Antoine Roussel: 1yr/$1M
RW Scott Glennie: 2yr/$950K AAV

Not planning on re-signing Tim Thomas or Ray Whitney, both can be acquired for draft picks.​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Trade to announce:

To:

D.Jaskin
J.Leopold
2nd (52)

To:

T.Plekanec
5th (143)

Both Plekanec and Leopold have No Trade Clauses so they need to be voted on.

I feel Plekanec would waive to go to a powerhouse like St.Louis and Leopold would waive because he is on the outs in St.Louis and would get better minutes in Montreal.


----------



## 18Hossa

Vote yes ^


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Yep, seconded.


----------



## TT1

Mozesmadness said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> To:
> 
> D.Jaskin
> J.Leopold
> 2nd (52)
> 
> To:
> 
> T.Plekanec
> 5th (143)
> 
> Both Plekanec and Leopold have No Trade Clauses so they need to be voted on.
> 
> I feel Plekanec would waive to go to a powerhouse like St.Louis and Leopold would waive because he is on the outs in St.Louis and would get better minutes in Montreal.




agreed

yea i dont see any problem with plekanec not waving his NTC, pretty sure he would love to play in st.louis under hitchcock. dunno much about leopold so i cant comment on him

man this trade was pretty painful, not getting a 1st back for plekanec makes me really sad, Mozesmadness is a tough negotiator . in reality i think he could easily fetch something like a midd to late 1st + a solid prospect, we tend to be much stingier on HF tho . that being said im really high on jaskin, hes the exact type of player that we need. love the kid


----------



## TT1

in other  news 

im looking to move Bourque and Moen for future considerations, shoot me a pm if your looking to add some depth. Bourque's been a good playoff performer for us and Moen is a solid defensive 4th line guy. I'd also like to move Briere but its not a necessity, ideally i'd like to get like a late 4th/early 5th for him, i think he would fit well on a team like Buffalo and he'd help you guys reach the cap ceiling

once we get to the 2nd round picks ill be actively shopping Fucale, alot of teams are waiting to see where Demko goes first


----------



## Get North

I'm moving some of my younger guys ever since I acquired JT Brown, Mark Barberio, Alex Killorn. 

Malcom Subban, Justin Florek, Matt Fraser, Jordan Caron, Matt Bartkowski, Craig Cunningham are all up for trade.


----------



## Gio Johnny

Patrick marleau, Joe Thronton, Dan Boyle, and others can be had for picks and youth


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Washington Capitals select.. From the Guelph Storm of the OHL Robby Fabbri


----------



## Royal Canuck

The  will be making their selection shortly.


----------



## Royal Canuck

With the 14th selection in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Dallas Stars select Jared McCann from Sault St. Marie of the OHL.






We feel McCann is a terrific two-way center that has been a proven leader throughout his junior hockey career, and his maturity is overlooked by a lot of scouts. He looks to be a Ryan Kesler/Patrice Bergeron comparison, as he contributes on the offensive front, but his main priority is in the defensive zone. However, his gritty style of play and nifty hands create lots of opportunities offensively while making the smart play defensively. We're planning for a year of development in the OHL, but we might give him a 9-game stint to see where he's at. We're extremely happy he dropped to us and we feel we got a major steal.​


----------



## Gio Johnny

Sharks signings

James Sheppard. Two years 1 mil per
Jason Demers. Two years 1.65 mil per
Alex Staloack three years. 1.25 mil per
Harri Sateri. Two years, 750,000. Two way
Brandon Sutter. 3 years, 2.4 mil per
Simon Depres. 2 years, 925,000. Two way


----------



## TT1

cmon guys we need to pick faster than this . or at the very least we should speed up the auto picks


----------



## McMozesmadness

To:
 

15th Overall

To:


21st Overall
33rd Overall


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From the Moncton Wildcats of the QMJHL:


*IVAN BARBASHEV*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL



​


----------



## SCBdude

ManByng said:


> select.....*LW Kevin Fiala*
> 
> #12.........LW Kevin Fiala.
> 
> next GM PM'd.



Great pick. I was hoping he might fall a bit because only few people know him, but he's a great pick up for any team that needs offense.


----------



## ikyan

Mozesmadness said:


> The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Moncton Wildcats of the QMJHL:
> 
> 
> *IVAN BARBASHEV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
> 1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Solid pick. Barbashev is a top 10 talent in this draft imo.


----------



## BStinson

Mozesmadness said:


> To:
> 
> 
> 15th Overall
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> 21st Overall
> 33rd Overall




Confirm


----------



## Savitar

The Columbus Blue Jackets would like to thank to Philadelphia Flyers for the hospitality over the draft weekend, we also want to say Hello to our draft party back at Nation Wide Arena 

With the 16th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Blue Jackets are proud to select .............. 






From The USNTDP Alex Tuch








Bob Mckenzie: Wonderful pickup by Jarmo Kekalainen as his 2nd NHL Draft officially stars. Tuch is a huge powerful winger who skates well for someone his size. A large Powerforward who is great on the forecheck. He possesses a great Offensive skillset to go along with a hard shot. Has the ability to power infront of net, and it's difficult to knock him off the puck once he has control of it.


----------



## Savitar

James Duthie: Jarmo what did you see in Alex that you liked 

Jarmo Kekalainen: We were shocked that Tuch dropped all the way to 16, we thought this kid was going alot higher on our draft boards. But we are so excited to bring him into our organization as we continue to grow as a Franchiee. He adds great physicality to our top 6 in a few years, He skates very well for someone his size, wonderful on ice vision and plays great on his edges. 

James Duthie: Was there alot of chatter of your first round pick, 

Columbus Blue Jackets: Well we got one really big offer from a Western Conference team and we were strongely debating but it involved parting with Alexander Wennberg and we are reluctant to do that so we ended talks. At the same time we went into this draft planning to keep the pick and we targeted 2 players with our pick at #16, both were available and we took advantage of that. 

James Duthie: How does this pick help your system? 

Jarmo Kekalainen: Oh this pick is unbelievable, we were all celebrating at our draft table after The Blues selected Barbashev, Our system right now has Wennberg, Rychel, Heatherington, Bjorkstrand, Dano etc. Alex is going to be an incredible Power Forward for us in the top 6. He plays an outstanding to way game for a player his size and skates extremely well. Uses his physical strength to get the puck and carry it up the ice, while beating opposing players to the puck. He is also wonderful offensively and owns a rocket of a wrist shot, can go infront of the net, impossible to move him, finds rebounds and reads the play. We are excited about that aswell. 

James Duthie: Where will Tuch play next year will be keep his commitment to Boston College, or is Guelph in the question now? 

Jarmo Kekalainen: You never know that's going to be a decision we are going to make in the next few months, Obviously Alex loves Boston and has had aspirations to go there since he was a child, while the school has a great hockey program and has developed NHL Stars. But Guelph is a growing possibility now and could get him to the NHL Faster. Guelph did a whole lot of good for Kerby Rychel, he was traded midseason, won the OHL Championship and made it all the way to the Memorial Cup Final, Scott Walker is doing a great job up there so we would love him to play there too. If we sign him to an ELC he will go to Guelph.


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Alex Tuch*

he is gonna be a good one. Nice pick!


----------



## Savitar

gio johnny said:


> he is gonna be a good one. Nice pick!




Thank ya


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select *Haydn Fleury* from the Red Deer Rebels of the WHL






1st Round(17)- Haydn Fleury

next gm has been notified​


----------



## Get North

Wow Haydn Fluery dropped alot, I thought he'd go around 6-12.


----------



## BStinson

Jt91cloud9 said:


> The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select *Haydn Fleury* from the Red Deer Rebels of the WHL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Round(17)- Haydn Fleury
> 
> next gm has been notified​




Great pickup, Morin then Fleury!


----------



## Gio Johnny

trade Patrick Marleau
To
 for Carl Sodenberg, Malcolm Subban, 2014 1st pick & 2014 5th pick


----------



## Get North

Confirmed. Filled up a top 6 spot with a better player than Eriksson.


----------



## TT1

^ boston fans would kill themselves if this happened IRL


----------



## Get North

TT1 said:


> ^ boston fans would kill themselves if this happened IRL



For what reason? Too much future being traded?


----------



## TT1

Ray Ferraro said:


> For what reason? Too much future being traded?




yea and theyre in love with soderberg, hes a prototypical bruins player. really solid all around player


----------



## ManByng

TT1 said:


> ^ boston fans would kill themselves if this happened IRL




Sharks fans would kill themselves if this happened!


----------



## Get North

TT1 said:


> yea and theyre in love with soderberg, hes a prototypical bruins player. really solid all around player




I know he's a good player and all but Subban wasn't going to get a job, Marleau can be a 1st liner for atleast 2 more years and my 1st round pick wasn't necessary with an already decent prospect pool. 

Boston got beat by speed, Marleau adds speed and some size.


----------



## TT1

fair enough


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota pick Nikita Scherbak.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Are very proud to select from the U.S NTDP USHL Dylan Larkin.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Patrick Marleau has a NMC so we have to vote before Boston/San Jose makes their pick. PLEASE VOTE. Voting will last until 6 pm EST tonight, then Boston/San Jose can pick.


----------



## Gio Johnny

The  are pleased to select Jakub Vrana


----------



## Gio Johnny

jawallstar1 said:


> Patrick Marleau has a NMC so we have to vote before Boston/San Jose makes their pick. PLEASE VOTE. Voting will last until 6 pm EST tonight, then Boston/San Jose can pick.




I vote yes,


----------



## TT1

yes to marleau


----------



## Patmac40

Another vote for yes


----------



## edguy

Yeah Marleau would waive


----------



## ManByng

Marleau would waive to go to Boston, yes.


----------



## 18Hossa

He would waive yes


----------



## BStinson

Please make sure you pm the next GM, 

With the 21st selection in the draft the *Red Wings* select

*Adrian Kempe*

Center/LW
6'2" 187 Lbs
1996-09-13






 recap
21 - Adrian Kempe (Modo)
33 - 
76 - 
106 - 
136 - 
166 - 
170 - 
196 - 
201 - 

Notifying the next GM


----------



## edguy

The *Colorado Avalanche* are proud the select 22nd overall from the Kingston Frontiacs of the OHL.....
*Roland McKeown*





1st round (22)- *Roland McKeown, D (Kingston)*


Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## TT1

BStinson said:


> Please make sure you pm the next GM,
> 
> With the 21st selection in the draft the *Red Wings* select
> 
> *Adrian Kempe*
> 
> Center/LW
> 6'2" 187 Lbs
> 1996-09-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recap
> 21 - Adrian Kempe (Modo)
> 33 -
> 76 -
> 106 -
> 136 -
> 166 -
> 170 -
> 196 -
> 201 -
> 
> Notifying the next GM




nice pick, hes gonna be amazing


----------



## Gio Johnny

Good pick. He was next on my list


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Doesn't seem like there's any opposition, so the Marleau deal goes through.

I'll post it later. And for future reference, the GMs involved in the deal cannot vote.


----------



## ManByng

BStinson said:


> Please make sure you pm the next GM,
> 
> With the 21st selection in the draft the *Red Wings* select
> 
> *Adrian Kempe*
> 
> Center/LW
> 6'2" 187 Lbs
> 1996-09-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recap
> 21 - Adrian Kempe (Modo)
> 33 -
> 76 -
> 106 -
> 136 -
> 166 -
> 170 -
> 196 -
> 201 -
> 
> Notifying the next GM




^i have a feeling that if he's still there when the Wings pick, Kempe is exactly the player they'll take.


----------



## TT1

kempe is the type of player that every team needs , maybe except montreal because we have DLR coming up. that being said he plays on the wing too, hes one of the few players that i hope montreal trade ups for if he falls down a bit (aswell as larkin and scherbak)

Kempe-DLR-X


----------



## Goose of Reason

Marleau would waive, Pittsburgh's pick will be up in a few minutes


----------



## Goose of Reason

The Pittsburgh Penguins are pleased to select from Sodertalje SK, LW David Pastrnak


----------



## Gio Johnny

The retooling continues

 trade Marc Eduardo vlasic, rights to Dan Boyle and 6th pick to

 for Erik Gudbrandson and Alex petrovic


----------



## SCBdude

gio johnny said:


> The retooling continues
> 
> trade Marc Eduardo vlasic, rights to Dan Boyle and 6th pick to
> 
> for Erik Gudbrandson and Alex petrovic




Confirmed. 6th rounder is 171 overall.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Is proud to select from the Calgary Hitman of the WHL Travis Sanhiem.


----------



## TT1

still looking to move bourque + moen for future considerations and budaj for a late pick


----------



## TT1

briere is also available for a middround pick


----------



## ikyan

Tampa is interested in trading back in the draft from the 26th overall. Would like to move a few slots later for a 2nd round selection.


----------



## Get North

gio johnny said:


> trade Patrick Marleau
> To
> for Carl Sodenberg, Malcolm Subban, *2014 1st pick* & 2014 5th pick



SJ is up.


----------



## TT1

why so rich san jose


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Raffi Torres*

Raffi Torres
It's time to go, won't take much


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Sharks pick via Bruins*

 select 

From Boston College and the first goalie of the draft

Thatcher Demko


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Shark sightings...signings*

Eric Gudbranson. 2.8 mil per, 5 years
Jason Demers 1.75 mil per, 3 years


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Cam Ward is on the board. Looking to acquire picks.


----------



## ikyan

select with the 26th choice in the 2014 NHL entry draft, defenseman *Julius Honka*.

TB was looking to scoop up a couple selections to make up for not having a 2nd or a 3rd, however two firsts, one of which being so high, will make up for it. 

Thanks for the offers everyone, there were some very fair offers, but just not the right ones for TB. After some trades the defense prospect pool was looking a little depleted. After trading for Diaby and now selecting Honka, that is made a lot better.

Draft Recap:
6th-Nick Ritchie
26th-Julius Honka


----------



## Devils Army

Looking to trade up second rounder to very high 2nd or late first, PM me!


----------



## Wintersun

The L-A Kings are proud to select Sonny Milano with the 27th overall pick.


----------



## TT1




----------



## Wintersun

Sorry


----------



## Devils Army

Dont you guys love when people's inboxes are full and you cant send them a PM...
cough cough* Maroon 6 cough cough*


----------



## maroon 6

Devils Army said:


> Dont you guys love when people's inboxes are full and you cant send them a PM...
> cough cough* Maroon 6 cough cough* and he hasnt made any trades, can we get a new GM for him?




Sorrrry. Will clear it right now.


----------



## ikyan

are happy to resign P.C. Labrie and Tom Pyatt each to 1 year $625 000 deals. Assuming Labrie starts in the AHL, the 2014-15 Tampa Bay lineup is:

CAPGEEK.COM ARMCHAIR GM ROSTER
CapGeek Armchair GM Roster
FORWARDS
Jonathan Drouin ($0.894m) / Steven Stamkos ($7.500m) / Valtteri Filppula ($5.000m) 
Loui Eriksson ($4.250m) / Ryan O'Reilly ($6.000m) / Gabriel Landeskog ($5.571m) 
David Legwand ($4.500m) / Nick Bjugstad ($0.900m) / Richard Panik ($1.000m) 
Vladislav Namestnikov ($0.925m) / Nate Thompson ($1.600m) / B.J. Crombeen ($1.150m) 
Tom Pyatt ($0.625m) / Cedric Paquette ($0.633m) / 
DEFENSEMEN
Victor Hedman ($4.000m) / Matt Carle ($5.500m) 
Dennis Seidenberg ($4.000m) / Fedor Tyutin ($4.500m) 
Radko Gudas ($0.992m) / Eric Brewer ($3.875m) 
Andrej Sustr ($1.000m) 
GOALTENDERS
Ben Bishop ($2.300m) 
Kristers Gudlevskis ($0.608m) 
BUYOUTS
Vincent Lecavalier ($0.000m) 
Ryan Malone ($0.000m) 
Vinny Prospal ($1.167m) 
LTIR
Mattias Ohlund ($3.607m) 
------
CAPGEEK.COM TOTALS (follow @capgeek on Twitter)
(estimations for 2014-15)
SALARY CAP: $71,100,000; CAP PAYROLL: $68,490,596; BONUSES: $2,879,167
CAP SPACE (23-man roster): $2,609,404

Tampa is happy with a contending team that added major pieces to their long-term core (Landeskog, O'Reilly, Bjugstad), as well as good two-way vets (Eriksson, Seidenberg, Legwand, Tyutin) and having added both Ritchie as well as Honka as good prospects. Tampa still has 2 first round choices in 2015 as well. This slew of picks + young players should help Tampa stay cap compliant for the foreseeable future


----------



## Devils Army

maroon 6 said:


> Sorrrry. Will clear it right now.




No problem man lol


----------



## TT1

With the 28th pick, the Montreal Canadiens are proud to select from the Red Deer Rebels of the WHL.. Connor Bleackley!


----------



## WildcatOil

Is it just me, or is the Tampa GM fleecing everyone in trades?

O'Rielly and Landeskog for some magic beans (Sure they could become a giant bean stock, but right now it's just beans) and Bjugstad and #32 for Palat and #80? I don't think I'd do Bjugstad for Palat straight across.

Very crafty Tampa, very crafty.


----------



## Wintersun

WildcatOil said:


> Is it just me, or is the Tampa GM fleecing everyone in trades?
> 
> O'Rielly and Landeskog for some magic beans (Sure they could become a giant bean stock, but right now it's just beans) and Bjugstad and #32 for Palat and #80? I don't think I'd do Bjugstad for Palat straight across.
> 
> Very crafty Tampa, very crafty.




Yeah, Tampa has built some awesome line-up lol


----------



## maroon 6

select Joshua Ho-sang from the OHL.


----------



## Devils Army

The Devils select from the Sarnia Sting winger Nikolay Goldobin







Picks:
1(30)- Nikolay Goldobin
2(41)
3(71)
5(131)
6(152)
6(171)


----------



## Devils Army

Craig Button: So what led you to picking Nikolay Goldobin at 30?
Devils Army: He has elite talent and is just the type of player we need in this organization, he is like the Russian Patty, great passer, creativity, skating, and has a wicked wrister and can be used on the PP, he isn't the best in his own zone, but we here at the Devils organization feel we can make him a better defensive player without taking away his deadly offensive tools.
Craig Button: Thank you, Devils Army


Craig Button:What do you feel you can bring to this Devils team lacking scoring?
Goldobin: I feel i bring a much needed speed and scoring to the organization and i just hope i can bring a spark to the team
Craig Button: Thank you for your time
Goldobin:Thanks


----------



## McMozesmadness

Mozesmadness said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> To:
> 
> D.Jaskin
> J.Leopold
> 2nd (52)
> 
> To:
> 
> T.Plekanec
> 5th (143)
> 
> Both Plekanec and Leopold have No Trade Clauses so they need to be voted on.
> 
> I feel Plekanec would waive to go to a powerhouse like St.Louis and Leopold would waive because he is on the outs in St.Louis and would get better minutes in Montreal.






TT1 said:


> agreed
> 
> yea i dont see any problem with plekanec not waving his NTC, pretty sure he would love to play in st.louis under hitchcock. dunno much about leopold so i cant comment on him
> 
> man this trade was pretty painful, not getting a 1st back for plekanec makes me really sad, Mozesmadness is a tough negotiator . in reality i think he could easily fetch something like a midd to late 1st + a solid prospect, we tend to be much stingier on HF tho . that being said im really high on jaskin, hes the exact type of player that we need. love the kid






18Hossa said:


> Vote yes ^






Reginald Dunlop said:


> Yep, seconded.




Is this deal good to go? It hasn't been added to the trades list.


----------



## Devils Army

If anyone is looking to pick up some extra picks, i would like to trade into the second or early third, PM me!


----------



## TT1

everyone voted yes, the OP's been afk i think


----------



## TT1

im looking to add picks between the 2nd and 4th round, PM pls


----------



## BStinson

Looking to move back from pick 33, fielding offers for draft picks


----------



## ManByng

are willing to send picks #163, #191 and #193 to any team who's willing to send a high 5th rounder the Yotes way....


----------



## TT1

i didnt get a confirmation (but i sent both of them a pm and these were the returns they asked for) for either of these trades but ill post them anyways cus im going to bed (speeds up the process). feel free to decline if something came up

To Montreal:
2nd (#33)

To Detroit:
2nd (#52)
3rd (#89)
______________

To Montreal:
6th (#163)
7th (#191)
7th (#193)

To Arizona:
5th (#125)

P.S: i received the #52 pick from St. Louis in the Plekanec deal, however the OP didnt update the main post yet


----------



## TT1

^

just so my post catches their eye. sorry cant edit


----------



## Gio Johnny

*San Jose Sharks*

 2014/2015

FORWARDS
Joe Thornton. 6.75 mil
Joe Pavelski 6.00 mil 
Logan Couture. 6.00 mil
Brett Burns. 5.76 mil
Brandon Sutter. 2.40 mil
Tyler Kennedy. 2.35. Mil
James Sheppard. 2.00 mil
Adam Burrish. 1.85 mil
Carl Sodenberg. 1.008 mil
Thomas Hertl. .925 mil
Matt Nieto .759 mil
Andre Desjardins. .750 mil

DEFENSEMEN
Brad Stuart. 3.60 mil
Erik Gudbrandson 2.8 mil
Jason Demers. 1.65 mil
Justin Braun. 1.25 mil
Matt Irwin. 1.00 mil
Alex Petrovic. .795 mil
Micro Mueller. .895 mil

GOALTENDERS
Anti Niemi. 3.8 mil
Alex Stalock. 1.25 mil

BUYOUTS
Martin Havlat. 5.00 mil
Raffi Torres 2.00 mil

San Jose Sharks are retooling, not rebuilding. After several years with the same core, changes had to be made, with a very good addition of younger players (Brandon Sutter, Carl Sodenberg, Eric Gudbrandson and Alex Petrovic). They also freed up cap space to go after key free agents. The goal is to build with and develop. First rounder picks, forward Jakub Vrana and goalie Thatcher Demko will be key.

Draft results 2014
Pick 20 RW, Jakub Vrana, Czech Republic
Pick 25. Goalie, Thatcher Demko, Boston college


----------



## ManByng

TT1 said:


> i didnt get a confirmation (but i sent both of them a pm and these were the returns they asked for) for either of these trades but ill post them anyways cus im going to bed (speeds up the process). feel free to decline if something came up
> 
> To Montreal:
> 2nd (#33)
> 
> To Detroit:
> 2nd (#52)
> 3rd (#89)
> ______________
> 
> To Montreal:
> 6th (#163)
> 7th (#191)
> 7th (#193)
> 
> To Arizona:
> 5th (#125)
> 
> P.S: i received the #52 pick from St. Louis in the Plekanec deal, however the OP didnt update the main post yet




^um....no, I didn't approve this! I had 2 offers and I appreciate them both, but I accepted Mozesmadness' offer instead and just PM'd him. the trade is as follows....

 send picks #163, #191 and #193 to  for pick #124.


----------



## TT1

TT1 said:


> i didnt get a confirmation (but i sent both of them a pm and these were the returns they asked for) for either of these trades but ill post them anyways cus im going to bed (speeds up the process). feel free to decline if something came up
> 
> To Montreal:
> 2nd (#33)
> 
> To Detroit:
> 2nd (#52)
> 3rd (#89)
> ______________
> 
> To Montreal:
> 6th (#163)
> 7th (#191)
> 7th (#193)
> 
> To Arizona:
> 5th (#125)
> 
> P.S: i received the #52 pick from St. Louis in the Plekanec deal, however the OP didnt update the main post yet




the  trade has been declined, still no word from the


----------



## Get North

The Boston Bruins really want the next pick, and I mean really! PM me if you're interested to see what I'll give you for it.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> ^um....no, I didn't approve this! I had 2 offers and I appreciate them both, but I accepted Mozesmadness' offer instead and just PM'd him. the trade is as follows....
> 
> send picks #163, #191 and #193 to  for pick #124.




Accept. Thanks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sorry for the delayed update; I'm on vacation and my internet time is limited.

The signings will be up later, and my pick will be up momentarily.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 31st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Barrie Colts of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Brendan Lemieux*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (31): Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)


----------



## BStinson

TT1 said:


> To Montreal:
> 2nd (#33)
> 
> To Detroit:
> 2nd (#52)
> 3rd (#89)




Sorry going to decline the offer.


----------



## TT1

Depth Chart

FORWARDS
Max Pacioretty / David Desharnais / Thomas Vanek 
Alex Galchenyuk / Lars Eller / Brendan Gallagher 
Jamie McGinn / Jacob De La Rose / Dmitrij Jaskin 
Maxime Talbot / Daniel Briere ($4.000m) / Dale Weise 
Ryan White 

Rene Bourque / Travis Moen

DEFENSEMEN
Andrei Markov / P.K. Subban 
Alexei Emelin / Jarred Tinordi 
Nathan Beaulieu / Mike Weaver 

GOALTENDERS
Carey Price 
Peter Budaj 

im really happy with our current roster but i still need a *solid top 4 RD* and it would be nice if i could find a *1st line center*, the younger the better of course. i'd be willing to do a big trade and everyone (and i mean EVERYONE) on my roster/prospect pool is available

still looking to unload bourque and moen for nothing (future considerations). budaj/briere are available for midd/late round picks


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^Hey TT1

I tried to send you an offer but your mailbox is full.


----------



## TT1

yea sorry i only get to have 1 PM so it fills up real quick, should be fine now but if it ever does get full please send me a reminder post here so i can PM you back


----------



## TT1

To Montreal:
2014 6th round + Future considerations

To Buffalo:
Briere
Bourque


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> To Montreal:
> 2014 6th round + Future considerations
> 
> To Buffalo:
> Briere
> Bourque




Confirm


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Are very proud to select with our fisrt pick of the second round from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the WHL Brett Pollock.

Draft recap

19th-Dylan Larkin
24th-Travis Sanhiem
32nd-Brett Pollock


----------



## BStinson

With the 33rd Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft,

The Detroit Red Wings are proud to select,

From the Green Bay Gamblers (USHL)

*Nick Schmaltz*







16 - Adrian Kempe (C, LW Modo)
33 - Nick Schmaltz (C, USHL)

Notifying next GM.


----------



## TT1

looking to move my #52(2nd) and #89(3rd) picks to move up into the 2nd, msg pls


----------



## TT1

also if anyone is looking for a young goalie either tokarski or fucale are available for picks


----------



## Mr Lebowski

With the 34th overall selection the Calgary Flames are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE USHL, JACK DOUGHERTY!!!*




1/4: Leon Draisatl
1/34: Jack Dougherty
​


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Sharks and islanders swaps picks*

 trade picks 59, 65 & 78
To  for picks 51 & 54


----------



## Savitar

Brandon Dubinsky is available, start calling


----------



## TT1

TRADE

to montreal:
anisimov + #47 (2nd) + #107 (4th)

to columbus:
eller + #52 (2nd) + #149 (5th)


----------



## ManByng

1/4: Sam Bennett
1/34: Jack Dougherty

^pretty good haul so far!


----------



## Savitar

Confirmed, 

Jarmo Kekalainen: First of all I want to thank Artem Anisimov for all of his hard work and efforts here in the short time we had him here. But unfortunately something had to be done and as we try to improve as a hockey team and get better in the long term trades have to be made sometimes. 

In Lars Eller we are acquiring a young center who is younger than Artem by a year. He's a great skater with wonderful playmaking abilities and creativity with the puck. He is defensively sound and has great defensive acumen to go along with his skill. Has amazing hockey sense and has the niche to find the open man to score goals. Also a good well rounded player, we are excited to add him into our top 6!


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

gio johnny said:


> trade picks 59, 65 & 78
> To  for picks 51 & 54




Confirm


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The Islanders are proud to select from the US-NDP Jack Glover 

1/5 Michael Dal Colle
2/35 Jack Glover


----------



## Savitar

Brandon Dubinsky will be made available until tomorrow at Midnight, he wants to stay but team is willing to work out trade for a better offer 

looking for 2nd round pick and NHL Ready Center, if offered that he could be yours


----------



## McMozesmadness

St.Louis is looking to add:

1: Bottom six utility right winger.
2: 1-2 Depth defencemen

On the block:

1: Ryan Miller (UFA)
2: Steve Ott (UFA)
3: Ty Rattie and other prospects


----------



## Savitar

And we have a trade to announce 

To Ottawa: Brandon Dubinsky 

To Columbus: Mark Stone, 3rd Round Pick 70th Overall 






Welcome To Columbus Mark!!!


----------



## The Iron Goalie

is so proud to Select, from the Peterborough Petes of the OHL Eric Cornel.


Draft so far

19th-Dylan Larkin
24th-Travis Sanhiem
32nd-Brett Pollock
36th-Eric Cornel


----------



## 18Hossa

Rodrigo said:


> And we have a trade to announce
> 
> To Ottawa: Brandon Dubinsky
> 
> To Columbus: Mark Stone, 3rd Round Pick 70th Overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome To Columbus Mark!!!




Confirmed


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen: Obviously there has been lots of bitterness going on right now in Columbus, we have made some very difficult decisions the last several hours and we believe that we are headed in the right direction as we plan to build this team around youth and through the draft. We saw an opportunity with Ottawa to make this trade, we are getting a player back in Mark who we really like alot! 

Mark has the size and hands and has the willingness to work along the boards and go into the dirty areas. Mark has outstanding offensive instincts, owns a spectacular shot and has great passing skills to go along with his offensive skill set. His hockey IQ is High and is allows him to get in good position on both ends of the ice. Mark will play in our top 6 immediately! He will replace Brandon's offensive not only now, but for years to come. 

*We want to make a deep playoff run every year, not barely sneak in and settle for mediocrity. We sustained great success last year, at the same time we improve dramatically long term. Stastny gives us that leadership we needed and missing scoring, Jenner and Stone will both have big years for us offensively. Lars Eller will be that great 3rd line center we needed, Kerby Rychel is ready to step in and contribute at this level

NEW UPDATED DEPTH CHART 

Nathan Hortan Ryan Johansen Boone Jenner

Nick Foligno Paul Stastny Mark Stone 

Kerby Rychel Lars Eller Cam Atkinson 

Corey Tropp Mark Letestu Jack Skille

Defense 

Jack Johnson David Savard 

Ryan Murray James Wisnewski 

Nikita Nikitin Connor Carrick 

Goalies 

Sergei Bobrovsky

Curtis McElhinney


----------



## Savitar

I've been getting a lot of calls on Jenner, Johansen and Murray but none of them, including Rychel, Bjorkstrand, Wennberg, Dano, Bobrovsky, Johnson, Foligno, Stone, wisnewski, Heatherington etc are all untouchable.


----------



## TT1

To 

Nick Foligno
2nd (#52 pick, Montreal's pick which was traded to CBJ earlier on)

To: 

Mike McCaron
3rd (#89 pick)


----------



## TT1

im looking to trade Gallagher for a top 4 RD and an adequate replacement RW. will add depending on the players


----------



## TT1

going to bed so if my inbox is full leave me a message here and i'll PM you back


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to trade Chris Stewart, Jamie McBain, Mike Weber, and one of my goalies (Enroth/Neuvirth).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades Jani Hakanpaa and the UFA rights to Steve Ott to  in exchange for Brian Flynn and the RFA rights to Jamie McBain.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are excited to have Steve Ott back after a short (but still too long) absence. 

We are even more excited to announce that we've signed Steve to a 4-year, $16M contract.


----------



## McMozesmadness

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trades Jani Hakanpaa and the UFA rights to Steve Ott to  in exchange for Brian Flynn and the RFA rights to Jamie McBain.




Accept


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina is awarded Ryan MacInnis.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## HolyJumpin40

The Carolina Hurricanes select: *Brayden Point of the WHL's Moose Jaw Warriors*





Round One: William Nylander
Round Two: Brayden Point


----------



## TT1

so does carolina get macinnis or point? lets keep it rolling guys


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

With the 38th pick, the  select from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL,
*John Quenneville*







1(10) - Nikolaj Ehlers - DEN - LW - 6'0" 163 lbs.
2(38) - John Quenneville - CAN - C - 6'1" 186 lbs.

​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> so does carolina get macinnis or point? lets keep it rolling guys




Point. BUT FROM NOW ON IF YOU ARE AUTO-PICKED YOU CANNOT CHANGE THE PICK.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 39th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Frolunda in Sweden...

*Anton Karlsson*

1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (31): Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
2 (39): Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)


----------



## 18Hossa

With the 40th overall pick, the  are proud to select, from the Kitchener Rangers

*Ryan MacInnis*








*1(11) - Kasperi Kapanen - FIN - Kalpa - RW - 6'0 - 181 lbs*​*2 - (40) - Ryan MacInnis - USA - Kitchener Rangers - C - 6'4 - 185 lbs​*


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen: We traded Nick Foligno Yesterday to Montreal! Nick was a class act in this organization, a wonderful individual , hard worker and a terrific person in the dressing room. He was one great leader on this team but in every trade everything comes with a price. 

At the end of the day we are acquiring a player who can help us in the long term, someone we have coveted for over a year and who we would of loved to of drafted last year! 

Michael Mccarron is a Huge Intimidating figure and a player I am scared to death to watch when he is on the ice with his big 6'6 240 lbs frame! Mccarron uses his big frame to go infront of the net to screen the goalie and pick up loose rebounds! He is known for his physical play in all 3 zones. He has outstanding skating and puck skills! It is impossible to beat him along the boards. He can handle and control the puck great with his size and showed that with the London Knights and USNTDP ! He does whatever you ask and other teams know how imposing he can be with his size but Michael knows his limitations ! 

He will go to junior next season but the wait for his arrival could become a major reward long term


----------



## Savitar

New Depth Chart updated 


Boone Jenner. Ryan Johansen. Mark Stone 

Kerby Rychel. Paul Stastny. Nathan Hortan 

Alexander Wennberg Lars Eller. Cam Atkinson 

Corey Tropp Mark Letestu. Jack Skille 


Jarmo Kekalainen: we are going to be much younger next season but we have so much more potential now and possess a great core of young players. We believe Wennberg and Rychel are ready to take that next step, Boone stepped in right away and did outstanding, Tomas Herti stepped in right away aswell! We want to give our fans something to be excited about! And give them the best team capable of winning, this team not only achieves that in the short term, but for the next 10 years!!


----------



## TT1

Updated Depth Chart

FORWARDS

Max Pacioretty / David Desharnais / Thomas Vanek 
Jamie McGinn / Alex Galchenyuk / Brendan Gallagher 
Nick Foligno / Artem Anisimov / Dmitrij Jaskin 
Maxime Talbot / Jacob De La Rose / Dale Weise 
Ryan White/Travis Moen (depth)

DEFENSEMEN
Andrei Markov / P.K. Subban 
Alexei Emelin / Nathan Beaulieu 
Jared Tinordi / Mike Weaver 
Jordan Leopold (depth)

GOALTENDERS
Carey Price 
Peter Budaj 

Prospect Moves
added: Slater Koekkoek (D)
subtracted: Michael McCaron (RW)

*NEEDS:*
im still looking for a solid top 4 RD


----------



## TT1

im pretty much looking to swap emelin with a RD version of himself (doesnt need to be overly physical or anything), a defensive D who plays between 20-22mins will do. ill add depending on who the player is


----------



## McMozesmadness

*ST.LOUIS BLUES*
Signings

Jaden Schwartz 5 x 4.5
Patrick Berglund 2 x 2.5
Vlad Sobotka 3 x 3.3
Adam Cracknell 2 x 600k

*DEPTH CHART*
J.Schwartz (4.5) / D.Backes (4.5) / T.Oshie (4.1)
A.Steen (5.8) / T.Plekanec (5.0) / V.Tarasenko (0.9)
M.Paajarvi (1.2) / P.Berglund (2.5) / V.Sobotka (3.3)
B.Flynn (0.6) / M.Lapierre (1.1) / R.Reaves (1.1)
C.Porter (0.6) / A.Cracknell (0.6)

J.Bouwmeester (5.4) / A.Pietrangelo (6.5)
B.Jackman (3.1) / K.Shattenkirk (4.2)
R.Polak (2.7) / J.Mcbain (1.5)
I.Cole (0.8)

B.Elliot (2.5)
J.Allen (0.8)

​


----------



## Devils Army

Can you update the Draft list so I can see who I can take


----------



## Devils Army

The Devils select Jayce Hawryluk with the 41st selection, next gm PMd


----------



## ManByng

my turn yet?


----------



## Mr Lebowski

With the 42nd overall pick the Flames select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE EDMONTON OIL KINGS, DYSIN MAYO!!!*




1/4: Leon Draisaitl
2/34: Jack Dougherty
2/42: Dysin Mayo​


----------



## ManByng

^^^^^noooooooo.......

oh well.... select....*RW Hunter Smith* 


#12.......LW Kevin Fiala
#43.......RW Hunter Smith

next GM PM'd.


----------



## TT1

im looking to move some of our better prospects (thrower, vail etc.) for 3rd/4th rounders. i also want to package a few of my later picks for higher ones, msg pls


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Looking to move Hansen for a early 3rd or late 2nd, and or Higgins for a 2nd , and a 3rd pm me if your interested.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Washington Capitals select Vlad Kamenev.

13. Robby Fabbri, C
44. Vlad Kamenev, C


----------



## ManByng

pick #73 and #133 available for another 2nd rounder. offers? PM me!


----------



## Royal Canuck

I'll be making my pick shortly.


----------



## Royal Canuck

With the 45th selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Dallas Stars select Adam Ollas Mattson from Djurgardens of the Swedish Jr. Elite League.






Adam's size and skill set makes him a great defensively minded defenceman that can occasionally chip in offensively. His 6'4 220lb frame makes him an ideal NHL defenceman, and he still has room to grow at just 17 years of age. Adam will fill into our pool of talent on the back end nicely, and could see some NHL ice time in the near future. ​


----------



## TT1

Gillies32 said:


> *FROM THE EDMONTON OIL KINGS, DYSIN MAYO!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4: Leon Draisaitl
> 2/34: Jack Dougherty
> 2/42: Dysin Mayo​




nice pick, i can see him and a certain other player move up in the draft by quite a bit


----------



## TT1

i just offered nashville my #52 pick + my #119 (4th) for their #46 pick, if they dont accept it and my player is still on the board between 48-51 that deal is still on the table for any of those picks


----------



## TT1

its 8 am and i havnt slept yet (GO HABS GO ).. im praying that nashville makes its pick soon because i dont want to keep u guys waiting for 6-7 hours


----------



## TT1

i pmed jawallstar1 my pick in order to speed up process, unless nashville picks my player there shouldnt be any delay. night everyone!


----------



## Patmac40

With the 46th overall pick, the Nashville Predators select, Ryan Donato









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|46|Ryan Donato|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-9-96​
|Dexter School (USHS)
*3*
|72||
​
|
|​
|
​
|
*4*
|102||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|112||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|132||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|162||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^that was TT1's player so I guess we're waiting a bit.


----------



## BStinson

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Washington Capitals select Vlad Kamenev.
> 
> 13. Robby Fabbri, C
> 44. Vlad Kamenev, C



Great pickup I was thinking about trading back and snagging him. Nice gritty 200ft player that has a scoring touch.


Patmac40 said:


> With the 46th overall pick, the Nashville Predators select, Ryan Donato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
> *2*
> |46|Ryan Donato|
> C/L​
> |
> 6'0"​
> |
> 176 lbs​
> |
> 4-9-96​
> |Dexter School (USHS)
> *3*
> |72||
> ​
> |
> |​
> |
> ​
> |
> *4*
> |102||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *4*
> |112||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *5*
> |132||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *6*
> |162||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |



Very interesting player, I wonder who is going to snag him at the draft.


----------



## Patmac40

BStinson said:


> Very interesting player, I wonder who is going to snag him at the draft.




I have a funny feeling he's going to go in the higher end of the second-round. He has a ton of creativity and thinks the game so well. No slouch defensively either. Could develop into a very nice offensive player when all's said and done.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Buffalo take him with the 31st or 39th pick in the draft Ã  la Connor Hurley.


----------



## TT1

well aint that a *****


----------



## TT1

The Habs are proud to select, Mr. LankeyMan, Marcus Petersson!






and yea Donato is gonna go early 2nd, might even sneak into the 1st. could see the same thing happening with Pettersson


----------



## TT1

next GM pm'ed


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select *Nicolas Aube-Kubel* from Val d'Or of the QMJHL





1st Round(17)- Haydn Fleury, D
2nd round(47)- Nicolas Aube-Kubel, RW
5th round(138)-
6th round(168)-
7th round(198)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 49th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Swift Current Broncos of the Western Hockey League...

*Brycen Martin*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (31): Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
2 (39): Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)
2 (49): Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Looking to move back in the draft,,anyone interested in the 50th pick let me know quickly.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Offering Mike Weber for a 6th round pick. PM me if interested.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

are proud to select from Charlotte town of the Qmjhl Mason McDonald!


Draft so far

19th-Dylan Larkin
24th-Travis Sanhiem
32nd-Brett Pollock
36th-Eric Cornel
50th-Mason Macdonald


----------



## TT1

montreal is looking to trade down from #52, msg if you want it


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The Islanders select from Plymouth of the OHL goaltender Alex Nedeljkovic.

1/5 Michael Dal Colle
2/35 Jack Glover
2/51 Alex Nedeljkovic


----------



## TT1

sorry my inbox was full, still fielding offers on pick #52 (upcoming pick). looking to trade down


----------



## TT1

is proud to select, Justin Kirkland!






1 (28): Conner Bleackley
2 (47): Marcus Pettersson
2 (52): Justin Kirkland


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE USHL, RYAN COLLINS!!!*





1/4: Leon Draisaitl
2/34: Jack Dougherty
2/42: Dysin Mayo
2/53: Ryan Collins​


----------



## TT1

To 
Justin Braun
#81 (3rd)
#146 (5th)

To 
Alexei Emelin
#83 (3rd)
#107 (4th)


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The Islanders select from Portland centre Chase De Leo

1/5 Michael Dal Colle
2/35 Jack Glover 
2/51 Alex Nedeljkovic
2/54 Chase De Leo


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

select *Oskar Lindblom*. Next GM has been notified.





1(10) - Nikolaj Ehlers
2(38) - John Quenneville
2(55) - Oskar Lindblom

Acquired via trade: Alexander Edler
​


----------



## Get North

LA about to make their pick...


----------



## Get North

The  select from the Indiana Ice of the USHL....

Joshua Jacobs!

Edit: How do I upload pics?


----------



## Gio Johnny

TT1 said:


> To
> Justin Braun
> #81 (3rd)
> #146 (5th)
> 
> To
> Alexei Emelin
> #83 (3rd)
> #107 (4th)



Confirmed


----------



## ManByng

OEL For Norris....
19th-Dylan Larkin
24th-Travis Sanhiem
32nd-Brett Pollock
36th-Eric Cornel
50th-Mason Macdonald

^great haul so far! 

Gillies32....
1/4: Leon Draisaitl
2/34: Jack Dougherty
2/42: Dysin Mayo
2/53: Ryan Collins

^also a great haul so far!


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 57th pick in the draft, the New York Rangers are proud to select from Sarnia of the OHL, defenseman Anthony DeAngelo.







2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen : we want to thank the Philadelphia Flyers for the wonderful hospitality over this draft weekend, and hello to our draft party back in Columbus! With the 58th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Columbus Blue Jackets are so proud to select from the Kingston Frontanacs of the Ontario Hockey League Spencer Watson!!!! 






1/16 Alex Tuch 

2/58 Spencer Watson 

Pierre Mcguire : Spencer Watson is a pure goal scoring forward who has outstanding skills with the puck and is very good one on one! A Smooth Skating forward who has a wicked wrist shot that can cause havoc for goalies. His acceleration makes it very hard to catch him when he's on the ice. The kid can flat out fly! Watson has very good on ice vision and hockey sense! He's a smaller player but that won't hold him back. He could be a future top 6 forward in the NHL, he could be a steal.


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen : we are very excited to add Spencer to our organization. He is a natural goal scorer and point producer! He sees the ice very well and has an outstanding hockey IQ and level of intelligence on the ice. He is really hard to stop when he is on the ice with his blazing speed and skill. He is industrious on the ice and makes the smart first pass and has great passing skills. To go along with that is his ability to drive to the net and get rebounds. He was the top player on our list and we are honoured he dropped all the way to 58, we consider him a steal


----------



## TT1

montreal is looking to do some prospect for prospect deals, pm if ur interested


----------



## The Iron Goalie

ManByng said:


> OEL For Norris....
> 19th-Dylan Larkin
> 24th-Travis Sanhiem
> 32nd-Brett Pollock
> 36th-Eric Cornel
> 50th-Mason Macdonald
> 
> ^great haul so far!
> 
> Gillies32....
> 1/4: Leon Draisaitl
> 2/34: Jack Dougherty
> 2/42: Dysin Mayo
> 2/53: Ryan Collins
> 
> ^also a great haul so far!




Haha thanks I'm very happy with my draft so far...imagine if I'd completed the Kesler deal ...could jave added Fabbri, or Barbashev to that haha


----------



## Gio Johnny

**

With pick 59, the  select. Astin Poganski


----------



## Gio Johnny

* 2014 draft results*

Pick 20. LW Jakub Vrana
Pick 25. G. Thatcher Demko
Pick 59. RW Austin Poganski
Pick 65. D. Johnathon Macleod 
Pick 78
Pick 82
Pick 107


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Arizona is awarded Reid Gardiner.

I will pick later around 11:45 EST.


----------



## BStinson

Joey Bones said:


> With the 57th pick in the draft, the New York Rangers are proud to select from Sarnia of the OHL, defenseman Anthony DeAngelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo




Great value, I was contemplating taking him with my last pick. Perfect example of a high risk high reward prospect hopefully he can start thinking things through.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 61st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from HIFK in Finland...

*Ville Husso*

1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (31): Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
2 (39): Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)
2 (49): Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)
3 (61): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)


----------



## maroon 6

Chicago Blackhawks are proud to select Ben Thomas from the WHL.


----------



## Wintersun

The Kings are proud to select Dysin Mayo at pick 63.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Mifroid said:


> The Kings are proud to select Dysin Mayo at pick 63.




Already taken by Calgary...


----------



## Wintersun

Warren Foegele then.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Calgary is awarded Ondrej Kase.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

cmon guys


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> cmon guys




Yeah, we are moving at a snail's pace.


----------



## Gio Johnny

**

Select defence man johnathon macleod


----------



## The Iron Goalie

jawallstar1 said:


> Yeah, we are moving at a snail's pace.




No kidding...it feels like only one pick is happening per day now...


----------



## Gio Johnny

Sharks draft johnathon Macleod.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

select from Edmonton of the WHL Edgars Kulda!!!! Kulda Approved!


Draft so far

19th-Dylan Larkin
24th-Travis Sanhiem
32nd-Brett Pollock
36th-Eric Cornel
50th-Mason MacDonald
66th-Edgrs Kulda


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Dead league*

What happened. It just went quiet


----------



## Mr Lebowski

jawallstar1 said:


> Calgary is awarded Ondrej Kase.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Sorry never got a PM

Kase is fine I guess


----------



## HolyJumpin40

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Sebastian Aho, D!


----------



## TT1

i think we need to speed up the autopicks


----------



## Savitar

I agree The Jackets hope to select today


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Okay guys, I'm going to lower the pick time to 6 hours on this one. We are just barely moving.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Toronto is awarded Nicholas Magyar.

They are now on permanent auto.

FROM NOW ON IF YOU MISS ONE PICK YOU WILL BE AUTOED!!


----------



## David Strorm

Sorry J, never received a pm. Understand your decision.


----------



## Savitar

Marko Dano is available for trade, start calling


----------



## Savitar

This draft is going by slow, I've waited to make my pick all day, when will pick be autoed?


----------



## Patmac40

Shouldve been auto'd already. Winnipeg is awarded Dylan Sadowy, Saginaw (OHL)


----------



## Savitar

Columbus is proud to select from Niagara of the OHL Blake Siebenaler






1/16 Alex Tuch 

2/58 Spencer Watson 

3/70 Blake Siebenaler


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen : we are very excited to add defenseman Blake Siebenaler to the Blue Jackets organization and we are very excited about the kid! We knew we needed to add defense to our system and we have done just that with our first pick in the 3rd Round! Blake is a mobile defenseman who has a polished up ice game. He carries great size on the back end with incredible hands! He is a terrific puck carrier on the back end and has spectacular passing skills to go along with it. An offensive minded defenseman who makes great reads in the offensive zone! Controls the point well on the power play and skates great! He was a no brainier pick for us


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Auto pick*

No one was drafted in the last twelve hours, we need auto pick


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

gio johnny said:


> No one was drafted in the last twelve hours, we need auto pick




The drafting window is from 7 AM to midnight EST. The time from midnight to 7 does not count against the team picking. The team up has until 8:25 AM EST.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

NJ awarded Luc Snuggerud.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 72nd overall pick, the Nashville Predators select, Juho Lammikko.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|46|Ryan Donato|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-9-96​
|Dexter School (USHS)
*3*
|72|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6'2"​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t (SM-Liiga)
*4*
|102||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|112||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|132||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|162||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## ManByng

i don't believe i ever got a PM for pick #60  Gardner isn't the guy i would have picked, but i'll accept him i guess, we've kind of moved along.

 select....*RW Connor Chatham * 


#12.......LW Kevin Fiala
#43.......RW Hunter Smith
#60.......C Reid Gardner
#73.......RW Connor Chatham

*next GM PM'd.*


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Washington Capitals select Brent Moran.

13. Robby Fabbri, C, Guelph Storm (OHL)
44. Vladislav Kamenev, C/LW, Metallurg Magnitogorsk (KHL)
74. Brent Moran, G, Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL)


----------



## Royal Canuck

With the 75th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Dallas Stars select Matthew Mistele of the Plymouth Whalers of the OHL.


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Raffi Torres*

Can be had for a pick....


----------



## BStinson

with the 76 selection in the 2014 draft  select 
*Axel HolmstrÃ¶m​*




21. Adrian Kempe, LW, Modo (Sweden)
33. Nick Schmaltz, C, Green Bay (USHL)
76. Axel Holmstrom, C, Skelleftea (Sweden)


----------



## McMozesmadness

gio johnny said:


> Raffi Torres. Can be had for a pick....




I'll give you a 2017 7th.


----------



## Gio Johnny

Mozesmadness said:


> I'll give you a 2017 7th.




Second offer so far.


----------



## edguy

The *Colorado Avalanche* are proud the select 77th overall from the USA National Team Development Program of the USHL.....
*Shane Eiserman*





1st round (22)- *Roland McKeown, D (Kingston)*
3rd round (77)-*Shane Eiserman LW (USANTDP)*


Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## ManByng

are looking to move picks #124 and #133 for a 4th round pick. PM me if interested!


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Pick number 78*

With the 78 pick in the draft, the  are pleased to select from Slavia Praha, in Czechs, Dominic Masin


----------



## TT1

gio johnny said:


> With the 78 pick in the draft, the  are pleased to select from Slavia Praha, in Czechs, Dominic Masin




i hate you


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota pick from Toronto, ON defenceman Jake Walman.


----------



## SCBdude

*Trade:*

To 

#119
#146
#151


To 

#80


----------



## TT1

SCBdude said:


> *Trade:*
> 
> To
> 
> #119
> #146
> #151
> 
> 
> To
> 
> #80




confirmed


----------



## TT1

The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select, with the #80 and #81 picks, *Vaclav Karabacek* (RW) and *Michael Bunting* (LW)!


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> are looking to move picks #124 and #133 for a 4th round pick. PM me if interested!




still stands! 

@TT1....slick move!


----------



## TT1

if only masin was still available at my pick.... i would have traded for 2+ picks instead of 1 

i think masin is gonna go in the early/midd 2nd


----------



## ManByng

^he seems to be rising pretty fast as far as scout opinion of him goes. would NOT surprise me to see him go in the 2nd.


----------



## TT1

looking to trade brady vail for a 4th, pm me if ur interested


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL:


*RICHARD NEJEZCHLEB*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL


​


----------



## TT1

Mozesmadness said:


> Vail is not Habs property he can be picked by anyone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Select:
> 
> *Richard Nejezchleb*
> 
> I shall make it pretty later




 too quick


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Pick 83*

With the 83 pick, the  select from Niagara, defenceman Aaron Haydon


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE KELOWNA ROCKETS, ROURKE CHARTIER*




1/4: Leon Draisaitl, 
2/34: Jack Dougherty
2/42: Dysin Mayo
2/53: Ryan Collins
3/34: Ondrej Kase
3/84: Rourke Chartier​


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

select, from the Baie-Comeau Drakkar of the QMJHL,
*Alexis Vanier*






1(10) - Nikolaj Ehlers
2(38) - John Quenneville
2(55) - Oskar Lindblom
3(85) - Alexis Vanier

Acquired via trade: Alexander Edler​
Next GM is being notified.


----------



## Get North

the  are proud to select with the 86th overall pick of the 2014 NHL Entry Draft...

Beau Starrett from the South Shore Kings of the United States Premier Hockey League!






Edmonton Oilers amateur scout and Boston College hockey legend Scott Harlow believes left wing Beau Starrett of the South Shore Kings of the United States Premier Hockey League has what it takes to one day become an effective professional hockey player.

Harlow would know. He not only worked as an amateur scout for the Oilers the past four years but he's also the coach and GM of the Kings. It's there Harlow has had the benefit of evaluating the 6-foot-4.75, 195-pound Starrett the past two seasons.

"I don't see why he couldn't get himself up into the early rounds of the draft," Harlow told NHL.com. "I coached Kevin Hayes for years and he reminds me a lot of Kevin. He probably doesn't have the goal-scoring ability that Kevin has, but he does have more jam and works very hard. Kevin was a first-round draft choice [No. 24, Chicago Blackhawks, 2010] and I feel Beau is one of those players who could be exceptional in five to six years."

Next GM is being PMed.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 87th pick, the New York Rangers select from Brno of the Czech Extraliga, center Pavel Jenys.







2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo
3 (87) C: Pavel Jenys

Could someone PM the next GM for me please & thanks!!


----------



## Get North

Joey Bones said:


> With the 87th pick, the New York Rangers select from Brno of the Czech Extraliga, center Pavel Jenys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo
> 3 (87) C: Pavel Jenys
> 
> Could someone PM the next GM for me please & thanks!!



Done.


----------



## Wintersun

L-A will take Aaron Irving.


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen : The Columbus Blue Jackets would like to say hello to our great fans at our draft party at Nationwide Arena back in Columbus and would like to Congradulate the New York Rangers on winning the Stanley Cup 

With our 4th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Blue Jackets are so proud to select from the Ottawa 67's of the Ontario Hockey League Jacob Middleton 






Welcome to Columbus Jacob! 

1/16 Alex Tuch 
2/58 Spencer Watson 
3/70 Blake Siebenaler 
3/89 Jacob Middleton


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen: Jacob is a huge defenseman who has excellent mobility on the back end along with his big frame! He is strong and mean out there whenever he is on the ice. He has great on ice vision and shows great hockey smarts when he is on the ice. He isn't afraid to jump into the rush either. He is a wonderful skater for someone his size. A two way defenseman, he brings that great physical element to the game teams love to have. His offensive game is growing, once that's all figured out. Watch out


----------



## Savitar

We have a trade to announce 

To Columbus: 2014 4th Round Pick (112th Overall) 

To Nashville: Josh Anderson 

JK: I want to thank Josh Anderson for all of the contributions he has made to this organization over the last 2 years. We have an array of forwards in our lower levels of our prospect pool and we want what's best for Josh's career. unfortunately their are alot of players ahead of him on our organizational depth chart. So it was going to be very difficult for him to make our roster over the next few years. So acquiring a pick was pivotal. Josh was a 4th Round Pick 2 years ago, now we will use the pick and turn it into a young asset we can stockpile through our system. Mr Anderson is going to a great organization and will blossom under Peter Laviolette. We have a deep farm system that already features Kerby Rychel, Alexander Wennberg, Michael Mccarron, Oliver Bjorkstrand, Marko Dano, and now Alex Tuch and Spencer Watson so Josh became expandable. Not all your prospects can make the NHL and we have wonderful depth


----------



## Patmac40

Rodrigo said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> To Columbus: 2014 4th Round Pick (112th Overall)
> 
> To Nashville: Josh Anderson
> 
> JK: I want to thank Josh Anderson for all of the contributions he has made to this organization over the last 2 years. We have an array of forwards in our lower levels of our prospect pool and we want what's best for Josh's career. unfortunately their are alot of players ahead of him on our organizational depth chart. So it was going to be very difficult for him to make our roster over the next few years. So acquiring a pick was pivotal. Josh was a 4th Round Pick 2 years ago, now we will use the pick and turn it into a young asset we can stockpile through our system. Mr Anderson is going to a great organization and will blossom under Peter Laviolette. We have a deep farm system that already features Kerby Rychel, Alexander Wennberg, Michael Mccarron, Oliver Bjorkstrand, Marko Dano, and now Alex Tuch and Spencer Watson so Josh became expandable. Not all your prospects can make the NHL and we have wonderful depth




Confirmed.


----------



## Savitar

Columbus Updated Depth Chart 


Boone Jenner Ryan Johansen Nathan Hortan 

Kerby Rychel Paul Stastny Mark Stone 

Lukas Sedlak Lars Eller Cam Atkinson 

Jack Skille Mark Letestu Corey Tropp 


Jack Johnson Tim Erixon

Ryan Murray James Wisnewski 

Nikita Nikitin David Savard


Sergei Bobrovsky 

Curtis Mcelhinney 

*Connor Carrick will now start the season in the AHL, Erixon has nothing left to prove down their so it's his spot to lose


----------



## maroon 6

Chicago is pleased to select Keegan Iverson from the Portland Winterhawks.


----------



## Gio Johnny

Pick 20. LW Jakub Vrana
Pick 25. G. Thatcher Demko
Pick 59. RW Austin Poganski
Pick 65. D. Johnathon Macleod 
Pick 78. D. Dominic Masin
Pick 82. D. Aaron Haydon
Pick 107. G. Jonas Johansson


----------



## TT1

looking to add some picks, pm me if you're interest in christian thomas, louis leblanc or patrick holland


----------



## Stud Muffin

select pavel Kraskovsky


----------



## SCBdude

The Florida Panthers select from the QMJHL's Rouyn-Noranda Huskies *Julien Nantel*.




1. Round (1st) *Aaron Ekblad*
4. Round (92nd) *Julien Nantel*​


----------



## ManByng

Stud Muffin said:


> select pavel Kraskovsky




^excellent selection for where he was picked. has some good offensive potential for my beloved Oilers.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Flames looking to trade for a 4th or 5th. Looking to trade Dennis Wideman (50%), T.J Galiardi or willing to take a cap dump


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Are we aloud to give offer sheets


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Gillies32 said:


> Are we aloud to give offer sheets




No. We haven't hit Free Agency yet.


----------



## indigobuffalo

The TOR EDM trade involving Clarkson isn't compliant, you can only retain a max of 50% salary


----------



## SCBdude

indigobuffalo said:


> The TOR EDM trade involving Clarkson isn't compliant, you can only retain a max of 50% salary




Those 80% is the percentage of the contract that Edmonton is taking, not the amount Toronto is retaining.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Chicago is awarded Vladimir Tkachev.

Toronto is awarded Emil Johansson.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BacksInTheSaddle

The Islanders select Blake Clarke from Saginaw


----------



## Joey Bones

BacksInTheSaddle said:


> The Islanders select Blake Clarke from Saginaw




Good Luck.... 

In all seriousness though, he might turn it around. But I think you could've picked him up in the 5th/6th round.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> Good Luck....
> 
> In all seriousness though, he might turn it around. But I think you could've picked him up in the 5th/6th round.




He might not even get picked


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> He might not even get picked




Truth!


----------



## HolyJumpin40

If anyone is looking for a fourth-round pick, Carolina is listening to offers.


----------



## Savitar

We have a trade to announce 

To Columbus 

Matt Moulson 

To Minnesota 

2015 1st Round Pick 

Jarmo Kekalainen : We have just filled a desperate need on this roster and acquired an outstanding impactful Natural goal scoring forward in Matt Moulson. It comes at a time when we were in desperate need for a forward and didn't want to rush our young prospects like Kerby Rychel and Alexander Wennberg. Obviously we want to make sure their ready for the NHL. Both will get chances in training camp. Matt has had an outstanding career in New York and most recently for Buffalo and Minnesota. In Buffalo he was scoring on a last place team and showed outstanding consistency then went to Minnesota and helped get them to the 2nd Round. A three time 30 goal scorer he can score goals consistently at this level, a scoring threat when he is on the ice. Great skater with terrific hockey sense, hockey smarts, powerful shot and smooth skater. Still only 30 and has many great years left in him. He will come in and will get the chance to play with Paul Stastny as Johansen and Jenner continue to grow together. Giving up a 1st was tough especially In a deep draft. But it's a year away and we have lots of time to get a first back via trade.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Rodrigo said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> To Columbus
> 
> Matt Moulson
> 
> To Minnesota
> 
> 2015 1st Round Pick




Confirmed


----------



## Savitar

New updated depth chart 

Forwards

Boone Jenner Ryan Johansen Nathan Hortan 

Matt Moulson Paul Stastny Mark Stone 

Simon Hjalmarsson Lars Eller Cam Atkinson (All 1989 line)

Jack Skille Mark Letestu Corey Tropp 

Defense

Jack Johnson Tim Erixon 

Ryan Murray James Wisnewski 

Nikita Nikitin David Savard 

Goalies

Sergei Bobrovsky 

Curtis MclHinney


----------



## HolyJumpin40

*TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*

CAR gets:
Cristoval Nieves 
Danny Kristo

NYR gets:
4th-round pick (97)
RFA rights to Jiri Tlusty


----------



## Savitar

HolyJumpin40 said:


> *TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*
> 
> CAR gets:
> Cristoval Nieves
> Danny Kristo
> 
> NYR gets:
> 4th-round pick (97)
> RFA rights to Jiri Tlusty




Diligent move by both teams well done


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Carolina would like to announce the following signings:

Andrei Loktionov: 2 years @ 1.5 per year
Nathan Gerbe: 2 years @ 2.0 per year


----------



## Savitar

Columbus has announced the following signings 

Matt Moulson 4 years 20 million @ 5 mil per 

Nathan Hortan 5 years 30 million @ 6 mil per 

Curtis McleHinney 2 years 3 million @ 1.5 mil per 

Jack Skille 1 year 1 million @ 1 mil per 

Simon Hjalmarsson 1 year 2 way

Jarmo on the following signings 



Moulson : obviously a player we are super excited about, we got him to sign at a great price while he receives a pay raise from his previous contract. A natural sniper who we have targeted for sometime. He will be vital for us moving forward! Will be a point producer and scoring threat on a nightly basis! Will be a great influence on our younger players. 

Hortan : Nathan's season got cut short last season due to injuries. He has had a very successful career so far and has had a great career with us when he's been healthy! A veteran leader who is dangerous every time he is on the ice. Wonderful insulation in our top 6! Has lots of great years ahead of him, will provide great on ice presence, scoring and leadership for our roster moving forward 

On MclEhinney: Curtis has been outstanding behind Bobrovsky for the past few seasons , signing him was a no brainer as he will continue to play behind Sergei and play on his off nights or in emergency situations.

On Skille : Jack was great for us at the end of last season. He will be given a full year to shine and like Corey Tropp was deserving of a contract. Will be given every opportunity of excel at the NHL Level, we believe he was great on the 4th line providing energy and brilliance when he was on the ice. 

On the free agent signing of Simon Hjalmarsson 1 year 2 way Contract : Simon is a player I know very well dating back to my days as head scout for the St Louis Blues, I drafted him in the 2nd Round in 2007. He is still very young, only 25! He had had outstanding success in Sweden. He is a fast skater with wonderful hockey sense, vision, intelligence with the puck, strong skater and wonderful wrist shot. He will be given a concrete chance to play in our top 9 this year and succeed. We believe he will translate to the North American game just fine and provide great stability in our top 9! 

Jarmo on next years AHL team: there is a lot of excitement for our AHL team this year ! We are super excited to watch Kerby Rychel, Alexander Wennberg, Marko Dano, Connor Carrick, Oscar Dansk, Daniel Zaar, Dylan Bujus and so forth. It will be an exciting young team that represents great potential for us


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina is awarded Matt Berkovitz.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## TT1

montreal is looking to add a 4th. leblanc, thomas and holland are available, pm me if you're interested


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 97th pick, the New York Rangers select from Frolunda J20 of the SuperElit league, defenseman Julius Bergman.







2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo
3 (87) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (97) D: Julius Bergman


----------



## edguy

The *Colorado Avalanche* are proud the select 98th overall from the USA National Team Development Program of the USHL.....
*Shane Gersich*





1st round (22)- *Roland McKeown, D (Kingston)*
3rd round (77)-*Shane Eiserman LW (USANTDP)*
4th Round (98)-*Shane Gersich, C (USANTDP)*


Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Lawrence Pilut.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## 18Hossa

The  are proud to select Pierre Engvall


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Julien Pelletier.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 102nd overall pick, the Nashville Predators select, Nelson Nogier.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|46|Ryan Donato|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-9-96​
|Dexter School (USHS)
*3*
|72|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6'2"​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t (SM-Liiga)
*4*
|102|Nelson Nogier|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
194 lbs​
|
5-27-96​
|Saskatoon (WHL)
*5*
|132||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|162||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

*Acquisitions:*
Jason Spezza
Patrick Wiercioch
Jiri Hudler
Ben Hanowski
Coda Gordon
Teddy Purcell
Josh Anderson


----------



## Patmac40

are awarded Gavin Bayreuther, St. Lawerence (ECAC)


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Hey there, I never received a message from the GM prior to me and didn't notice that his selection was made. Can I come off auto-draft please?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

HolyJumpin40 said:


> Hey there, I never received a message from the GM prior to me and didn't notice that his selection was made. Can I come off auto-draft please?




Yeah, okay. But when you made the trade you had to have known you were almost up, correct?


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Absolutely, and I was checking every day. I just missed the post that was a few ahead of mine. I was waiting for NYI even though they had already picked.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Washington Capitals select William Lagesson.

13. Robby Fabbri (C), Guelph Storm, OHL.
44. Vlad Kamenev (LW), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
74. Brent Moran, (G), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
104 William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.

Can someone please PM the next GM, Thanks.


----------



## TT1

To 
Alex Guptill
#105 (4th)

To 
Louis Leblanc


----------



## TT1

should i make the pick or do i have to wait for the confirmation? he gave me the ok 20 minutes ago


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> should i make the pick or do i have to wait for the confirmation? he gave me the ok 20 minutes ago




go ahead.


----------



## TT1

The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select, Alex Peters!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select, Alex Peters!




How did he get to 105??? I have him as my 43rd skater.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> How did he get to 105??? I have him as my 43rd skater.




no idea, everyone probably just forgot about him. which is exactly how i like my d-men


----------



## TT1

next GM pm'ed


----------



## TT1

also if ur looking for a confirmation i guess this would be the next best thing
http://i.imgur.com/99NWRIq.png


----------



## Gio Johnny

TT1 said:


> next GM pm'ed




Time to auto pick. I think


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Detroit is awarded Darby Llewellyn.

I am not going to place him on auto yet because I've been in several mocks with him and he's never missed a pick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Gio Johnny

*Pick 107*

Pick 107, 

With the their last pick of the 2014 draft, the  selection Bryan's Sweden, 

Goaltender Jonas Johansson


----------



## Gio Johnny

gio johnny said:


> Pick 20. LW Jakub Vrana
> Pick 25. G. Thatcher Demko
> Pick 59. RW Austin Poganski
> Pick 65. D. Johnathon Macleod
> Pick 78. D. Dominic Masin
> Pick 82. D. Aaron Haydon
> Pick 107. G. Jonas Johansson




Sharks are happy to say they are done, for now
Will always consider trades


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> Detroit is awarded Darby Llewellyn.
> 
> I am not going to place him on auto yet because I've been in several mocks with him and he's never missed a pick.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Sorry about missing the pick, my fiancÃ©e was at the hospital.


----------



## TT1

gio johnny said:


> Sharks are happy to say they are done, for now
> Will always consider trades




solid draft


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Flames willing to take cap dumps


----------



## Savitar

jawallstar1 said:


> Detroit is awarded Darby Llewellyn.
> 
> I am not going to place him on auto yet because I've been in several mocks with him and he's never missed a pick.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Good pick, I wanted him in the. 5th round if he fell


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Islanders are awarded Alex Goulet. They are now on auto pick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota pick from Geneve-Servette, Switzerland ~ Noah Rod


----------



## Savitar

Reporting this trade 

To Columbus Pick 112 4th Round 

To Nashville : Josh Anderson


----------



## Gio Johnny

TT1 said:


> solid draft




Thanks!


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL:


*TYSON BAILLIE*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL

​


----------



## TT1

aaaaaah these last 3 picks were good, my poor list


----------



## Stud Muffin

Selects Francis Perron


----------



## Savitar

The Columbus Blue Jackets would like to congratulate the Los Angels Kings on winning the Stanley Cup for the 2nd Time in 3 years! And a huge congratulations to former Blue Jacket Marian Gaborik on winning the Stanley Cup! 

With our 5th pick (112th Overall) in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL Daniel Audette !! 






1/16 Alex Tuch 
2/58 Spencer Watson 
3/70 Blake Siebenaler 
3/89 Jacob Middleton 
4/112 Daniel Audette 

Jarmo Kekalainen "We are very excited to add Daniel to our organization! Daniel was outstanding in Both World Under 18 Tournaments for Canada this year and outplayed some of the top players in this draft. Daniel brings those outstanding elements you need on the ice in speed, skill and scoring. He is an elusive player on the ice, can dominate in all situations. Daniel has wonderful skills with the puck and has a dangerous shot he uses to create offence when he is on the ice, we want to think of him as a mid round steal in this draft".


----------



## Savitar

James Duthie: Jarmo was this the player you wanted when you traded Josh Anderson 

Jarmo Kekalainen : He most certainly was the player we were hoping to draft when we traded for the pick. We didn't want to part ways with any of our core prospects, This has been one of the top players on our draft boards. We had him going in the early 3rd Round. 

James Duthie: Why didn't you take him in the 3rd Round, you had two 3rds? 

Jarmo Kekalainen : we needed to fill an organizational need, and that was lack of young defenseman in our system, so we took 2 in Siebenaler and Middleton 

James Duthie : What do you like about Audette that made him this valuable for Josh Anderson? 

Jarmo Kekalainen : We love his elusiveness on the ice! He is a speedy and explosive skater on the ice and that allows him to be a scoring threat all game long. His puck handling ability is up there with the top players in this draft class. His lower body strength makes him strong on the puck and allows him to play in high pressure situations for a player his size, has outstanding vision on the ice, and playmaking ability! 

James Duthie: What are Columbus fans going to see in him? 

Jarmo Kekalainen : A speedy scorer with explosive nature, he has outstanding long term offensive potential who will be able to contribute in all situations. 

James Duthie : The second small player you have drafted? Will that affect him? 

Jarmo Kekalainen : His father Donald had an outstanding NHL Career! Daniel's bloodlines, work ethic, determination, talent, skill, and perseverance will help him go far in the future. He will also be a lot taller and stronger by the time he's ready for the show


----------



## Royal Canuck

TT1 said:


> To
> Alex Guptill
> #105 (4th)
> 
> To
> Louis Leblanc




Sorry, a little late, but confirmed.

Really like this deal, although LeBlanc has still failed to prove himself at the NHL level, his rounded out two-way game will allow him to be a versatile and valuable asset both at center and on the wing in a Top-9 role. We feel he could crack the line-up next season.


----------



## ManByng

Rodrigo said:


> The Columbus Blue Jackets would like to congratulate the Los Angels Kings on winning the Stanley Cup for the 2nd Time in 3 years! And a huge congratulations to former Blue Jacket Marian Gaborik on winning the Stanley Cup!
> 
> With our 5th pick (112th Overall) in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL Daniel Audette !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/16 Alex Tuch
> 2/58 Spencer Watson
> 3/70 Blake Siebenaler
> 3/89 Jacob Middleton
> 4/112 Daniel Audette
> 
> Jarmo Kekalainen "We are very excited to add Daniel to our organization! Daniel was outstanding in Both World Under 18 Tournaments for Canada this year and outplayed some of the top players in this draft. Daniel brings those outstanding elements you need on the ice in speed, skill and scoring. He is an elusive player on the ice, can dominate in all situations. Daniel has wonderful skills with the puck and has a dangerous shot he uses to create offence when he is on the ice, we want to think of him as a mid round steal in this draft".




^i think with their GM being European, you might see a few more Euro players on that list.


----------



## Savitar

ManByng said:


> ^i think with their GM being European, you might see a few more Euro players on that list.




I'm not Kekalainen so it doesn't matter to me


----------



## TT1

pretty sure we can autopick assuming the last picker pm'ed the next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sorry, I've been sick all day.

Colorado is awarded Mike Amadio.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## TT1

done


----------



## Goose of Reason

The Pittsburgh Penguins select Lucas Wallmark

*1. 23rd Overall *David Pastrnak
*2. 114th Overall* Lucas Wallmark


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

El Zilcho said:


> The Pittsburgh Penguins select Lucas Wallmark
> 
> *1. 23rd Overall *David Pastrnak
> *2. 114th Overall* Lucas Wallmark




Good pick. I think he'll go high-mid 3rd; last year I had him going late 3rd-early 4th but (obviously) he didn't get drafted.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dallas is awarded Kyle Jenkins and are now on auto pick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Get North

The  are proud to select from the USA NTDP of the USHL...

Anders Bjork!


----------



## Joey Bones

Ray Ferraro said:


> The  are proud to select from the USA NTDP of the USHL...
> 
> Anders Bjork!




Was gona pick him now!!


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 117th pick, the New York Rangers select from SKA-1946 St. Petersburg of the MHL, left winger Arkhip Nekolenko.







2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo
3 (87) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (97) D: Julius Bergman
4 (117) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko


----------



## Wintersun

The Kings are proud to select Brandon Hickey.


----------



## TT1

im looking to move Dalton Thrower, pm me if ur interested


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Panthers are awarded Christian Dvorak.
I'm not placing him on auto because he's in Europe and let me know ahead of time about the possibility he'd miss a pick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Washington selects Warren Foegele

Can someone PM the next guy, thanks!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Washington selects Warren Foegele
> 
> Can someone PM the next guy, thanks!




He was taken at 63.

Washington is awarded Adam Helewka.

I will pick momentarily.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 121st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

..from the Cape Breton Screaming Eagles of the QMJHL...

*Clark Bishop*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (31): Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
2 (39): Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)
2 (49): Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)
3 (61): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
5 (121): Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton (QMJHL)


----------



## TT1

i dont understand, joey bones PM'ed me yesterday but he still hasnt made his pick yet :S


----------



## Joey Bones

TT1 said:


> i dont understand, joey bones PM'ed me yesterday but he still hasnt made his pick yet :S




Sorry fellas, never got a PM to select I'll select now.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 122nd pick, the New York Rangers select from Carleton Place of the CCHL, defenseman Kelly Summers.







2 (57) D: Anthony DeAngelo
3 (87) C: Pavel Jenys
4 (97) D: Julius Bergman
4 (117) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko
5 (122) D: Kelly Summers


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

With the 123rd pick, the  select *Brandon Halverson* from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the OHL






1(10) - Nikolaj Ehlers
2(38) - John Quenneville
2(55) - Oskar Lindblom
3(85) - Alexis Vanier
5(123) - Brandon Halverson

Acquired via trade: Alexander Edler
​
Next GM is being PM'd.


----------



## ManByng

select....*LW Mads Eller * 


#12.......LW Kevin Fiala
#43.......RW Hunter Smith
#60.......C Reid Gardner
#73.......RW Connor Chatham
#124.....LW Mads Eller

next GM PM'd.


----------



## TT1

select *Andreas Englund*

(1) 28: Conner Bleackley (C)
(2) 47: Marcus Pettersson (D)
(2) 51: Justin Kirkland (LW)
(3) 80: Vaclav Karabacek (RW)
(3) 81: Michael Bunting (LW)
(4) 105: Alex Peters (D)
(5) 125: Andreas Englund (D)

next GM PM'ed


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Vancouver selects Phil Baltisberger,D, Guelph OHL.


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Carolina selects: Ryan Hitchcock, LW


----------



## TT1

Trade #36
To Dallas: Louis LeBlanc
To Montreal: 105th Overall, Alex Guptill

looooool, i guess were being spied on by NHL GM's now. LeBlanc just got traded


----------



## marbsarebad

I would like to take this moment to commend the Calgary Flames GM. He has done an excellent job in this draft.


----------



## ManByng

TT1 said:


> Trade #36
> To Dallas: Louis LeBlanc
> To Montreal: 105th Overall, Alex Guptill
> 
> looooool, i guess were being spied on by NHL GM's now. LeBlanc just got traded




^oh the irony!


----------



## TT1

the next 4 picks are on autopick


----------



## TT1

i guess ill make the picks

#128 Toronto selects *Vlad Gavrikov*
#129 Winnipeg selects *Mitchel Slattery*
#130 Toronto selects *Ryan Rehill*
#131 New Jersey selects *Rinat Valiev*

next GM PM'ed


----------



## Patmac40

With the 132nd overall pick, the Nashville Predators select, Ryan Mantha.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|46|Ryan Donato|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-9-96​
|Dexter School (USHS)
*3*
|72|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6'2"​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t (SM-Liiga)
*4*
|102|Nelson Nogier|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
194 lbs​
|
5-27-96​
|Saskatoon (WHL)
*5*
|132|Ryan Mantha|
D/R​
|
6'5"​
|
225 lbs​
|
6-18-96​
|Indiana (USHL)
*6*
|162||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

*Acquisitions:*
Jason Spezza
Patrick Wiercioch
Jiri Hudler
Ben Hanowski
Coda Gordon
Teddy Purcell
Josh Anderson


----------



## ManByng

select....* C Teemu Lamsa * 


#12.......LW Kevin Fiala
#43.......RW Hunter Smith
#60.......C Reid Gardner
#73.......RW Connor Chatham
#124.....LW Mads Eller
#133.....C Teemu Lamsa

next GM PM'd.


----------



## TT1

autopicks are done 6 hours between picks right?


----------



## TT1

select Kyle Wood


----------



## TT1

select Maxim Letunov


----------



## TT1

Detroit has been PM'ed


----------



## BStinson

Detroit selects Luke Philp from the Kootenay Ice (WHL). 

Notifying next GM


----------



## Stud Muffin

Selects Nikita Yazkov


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Philly Picks Keven Bouchard, G


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota select from Linkoping, Sweden ~ Leon Bristedt.


----------



## Get North

The  are proud to select from the Krasnaya Armiya Moskva of the MHL...

Alexander Sharov!!






Chicago (next pick) is on auto pick..


----------



## TT1

selects *Alexis Pepin*

tampa has been PM'ed


----------



## ikyan

select from Moose Jaw of the WHL, *Dallas Valentin*.

PMing next GM momentarily.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From the Espoo Blues of the SM-Liiga:


*Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - C/LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML

​


----------



## SCBdude

Panthers select from Bern, Luca Hischier.


----------



## Goose of Reason

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select from the Victoria Royals of the WHL, defenseman Joe Hicketts! 

1. *1/23rd* David Pastrnak, RW
2. *4/114th* Lucas Wallmark, C
3. *5/145th* Joe Hicketts, D


----------



## Savitar

This has been one of the best drafts I have taken part in yet


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Florida is awarded Josh Wesley.


----------



## Goose of Reason

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select from the Belleville Bulls of the OHL, Right Wing Stephen Harper! 






Pittsburgh welcomes its second Canadian Prime Minister, as Stephen will be joined by former PM Paul Martin in donning a Penguins jersey.

1. *1/23rd* David Pastrnak, RW
2. *4/114th* Lucas Wallmark, C
3. *5/145th* Joe Hicketts, D
4. *5/147th* Stephen Harper, RW


----------



## TT1

stephen harper and paul martin playing together would be the greatest thing ever


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

LA is awarded Santino Centorame.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Savitar

Jarmo Kekalainen : With our 6th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, The Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select from Barrie of the Ontario Hockey League Andrew Mangiapane 

1/16 Alex Tuch 
2/58 Spencer Watson 
3/70 Blake Siebenaler 
3/89 Jacob Middleton 
4/112 Daniel Audette 
5/149 Andrew Mangiapane


----------



## TT1

(autopick) select Ilya Sorokin

next GM PM'd


----------



## SCBdude

The Florida Panthers select from Lugano in the NLA, Goalie *Elvis Merzlikins*.






1. Round (1st): *Aaron Ekblad*, D
4. Round (92nd): *Julien Nantel*, LW
4. Round (119th): *Christian Dvorak*, LW
5. Round (144th): *Luca Hischier*, C
5. Round (146th): *Josh Wesley*, D
6. Round (151th): *Elvis Merzlikins*, G​


----------



## SCBdude

Never received a PM after Pittsburgh's pick.

Could someone please auto-pick for NJ.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Devils are awarded Anthony Angello.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Joni Tutola


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dallas is awarded Kevin Labanc.

Islanders are awarded Max Willman.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Vancouver selects Daniel Walcott.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

LA is awarded Tyler Bird.

Toronto is awarded Tyler Nanne.

Winnipeg is awarded Robert Carpenter.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota select from Waterloo (USHL) ~ Brandon Montour

I see the next team NJ is an autopick.


----------



## TT1

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw lets get this baby rollin, almost there guys


----------



## TT1

ZanTheMan said:


> Minnesota select from Waterloo (USHL) ~ Brandon Montour
> 
> I see the next team NJ is an autopick.




You know anyone can make the autopick right? Just pick a player at around the same draft rank, it's best if you pick a lesser known player and leave the better ones available to the drafters.

 selects Nikita Jevpalovs

Nashville has been PM'd


----------



## Patmac40

With the 162nd overall pick, the Nashville Predators select, Daniel Muzito Bagenda.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|46|Ryan Donato|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-9-96​
|Dexter School (USHS)
*3*
|72|Juho Lammikko|
RW/L​
|
6'2"​
|
190 lbs​
|
1-29-96​
|Ã„ssÃ¤t (SM-Liiga)
*4*
|102|Nelson Nogier|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
194 lbs​
|
5-27-96​
|Saskatoon (WHL)
*5*
|132|Ryan Mantha|
D/R​
|
6'5"​
|
225 lbs​
|
6-18-96​
|Indiana (USHL)
*6*
|162|Daniel Muzito Bagenda|
LW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
198 lbs​
|
6-16-96​
|MODO (SuperElit)

*Acquisitions:*
Jason Spezza
Patrick Wiercioch
Jiri Hudler
Ben Hanowski
Coda Gordon
Teddy Purcell
Josh Anderson


----------



## ZanTheMan

TT1 said:


> You know anyone can make the autopick right? Just pick a player at around the same draft rank, it's best if you pick a lesser known player and leave the better ones available to the drafters.




I see...


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From the Kootenay Ice of the WHL:


*JAEDON DESCHENEAU*


St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - C/LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML
6/163 - *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL

​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Washington is awarded Tanner MacMaster.

Dallas is awarded Radel Fazleev.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BStinson

Detroit selects Ivan Nikolishin

Next GM notified


----------



## TT1

SCBDude is back right? or is he still on autopick


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota select from Muskegon (USHL) ~ Matheson Iacopelli.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Philly picks Ken appleby


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota pick Nicholas Jones from Sherwood Park (AJHL).


----------



## SCBdude

TT1 said:


> SCBDude is back right? or is he still on autopick




I'm here


----------



## BStinson

Detroit selects

Antti Kalapudas, C, 6'0", 160lbs, Karpat U20, Jr. A SM-Liiga

Notifying next GM


----------



## SCBdude

The Florida Panthers select from Rauman Lukko in the Liiga, Left Wing *Joni Nikko*.






1. Round (1st): *Aaron Ekblad*, D
4. Round (92nd): *Julien Nantel*, LW
4. Round (119th): *Christian Dvorak*, LW
5. Round (144th): *Luca Hischier*, C
5. Round (146th): *Josh Wesley*, D
6. Round (151th): *Elvis Merzlikins*, G
6. Round (171th): *Joni Nikko*, LW​


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From the London Knights of the OHL:


*Chandler Yakimowicz*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML
6/163 - *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/172 - *Chandler Yakimowicz* - London - LW - OHL

​


----------



## TT1

is it 4 hours or 6 hours between picks?


----------



## TT1

select *Josh Thrower*

next GM PM'd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pittsburgh awarded Stefan LeBlanc.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select Chase Lang


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From Linkoping of the SEL:


*GUSTAV FORSLING*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML
6/163 - *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/171 - *Chandler Yakimowicz* - London - LW - OHL
6/176 - *Gustav Forsling* - Linkoping HC - LD - SEL

​


----------



## TT1

select *Tyler Nanne*


----------



## TT1

select *Olivier Leblanc*


----------



## TT1

select *Dominic Turgeon*






(1) 28: Conner Bleackley (C)
(2) 47: Marcus Pettersson (D)
(2) 51: Justin Kirkland (LW)
(3) 80: Vaclav Karabacek (RW)
(3) 81: Michael Bunting (LW)
(4) 105: Alex Peters (D)
(5) 125: Andreas Englund (D)
(6) 179: Dominic Turgeon (C)


----------



## TT1

select *Nikita Tryamkin*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 181st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Swift Current Broncos of the WHL...

*Brett Lernout*

1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (31): Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
2 (39): Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)
2 (49): Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)
3 (61): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
5 (121): Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton (QMJHL)
7 (181): Brett Lernout, D, Swift Current (WHL)


----------



## SCBdude

The Florida Panthers select from Mora IK in the SHL, defenseman *Lukas Bengtsson*.






1. Round (1st): *Aaron Ekblad*, D
4. Round (92nd): *Julien Nantel*, LW
4. Round (119th): *Christian Dvorak*, LW
5. Round (144th): *Luca Hischier*, C
5. Round (146th): *Josh Wesley*, D
6. Round (151th): *Elvis Merzlikins*, G
6. Round (171th): *Joni Nikko*, LW
7. Round (182th): *Lukas Bengtsson*, D​


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Tanner Faith


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select Will Laggeson


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Can someone auto for NYI


----------



## TT1

select *Steven Spinner*


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Vancouver selects Arthur Boltanov


----------



## HolyJumpin40

"Thanks" for the PM Vancouver. Haha.

Carolina selects Waltteri Hopponen, LW/RW


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Toronto (next team) is on auto-pick


----------



## TT1

select *Michael Prapavessis*


----------



## TT1

select *Nick Wolff*


----------



## 18Hossa

The  select Dawson Leedahl


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From Boston College of the NCAA:


*SCOTT SAVAGE*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML
6/163 - *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/171 - *Chandler Yakimowicz* - London - LW - OHL
6/176 - *Gustav Forsling* - Linkoping HC - LD - SEL
7/191 - *Scott Savage* - Boston College - LD - NCAA

​


----------



## The Iron Goalie

HolyJumpin40 said:


> "Thanks" for the PM Vancouver. Haha.
> 
> Carolina selects Waltteri Hopponen, LW/RW




lol sorry i forgot .


----------



## HolyJumpin40

Just teasing. It's all good!


----------



## HolyJumpin40

*Hurricanes*

*Carolina's Draft Results:*

7. William Nylander, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)
37. Brayden Point, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)
67. Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)
96. Matthew Berkovitz, D, Ashwaubenon (HS-WI)
127. Ryan Hitchcock, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
187. Waltteri Hopponen, LW/RW, Sioux City (USHL)
*
Acquired:* Cristoval Nieves and Danny Kristo

*Traded:* 97th overall pick and RFA rights to Jiri Tlusty


----------



## TT1

select *Karson Kuhlman*


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From The Owen Sound Attack of the OHL:


*JADEN LINDO*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML
6/163 - *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/171 - *Chandler Yakimowicz* - London - LW - OHL
6/176 - *Gustav Forsling* - Linkoping HC - LD - SEL
7/191 - *Scott Savage* - Boston College - LD - NCAA
7/193 - *Jaden Lindo* - Owen Sound A. - LW - OHL

​


----------



## BStinson

Gillies32 said:


> select Will Laggeson




He was selected already (104)


----------



## TT1

select *Sebastian Repo*


----------



## TT1

select *Yannick Rathgeb*


----------



## Mr Lebowski

BStinson said:


> He was selected already (104)




Then Sebastian Fuchs


----------



## BStinson

Detroit selects, 

*Kris Schmidli 
*
Kelowna Rockets (WHL)

Notifying next GM,


----------



## Savitar

with our final pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets selected Matthew Watson from the Kingston Frontenacs


----------



## TT1

should we lower the autopick time to 4 hours so we can finish the mock before draft day?


----------



## TT1

select *Niki Petti*

we'll never finish this if everyone ends up autopicking


----------



## ZanTheMan

Minnesota select from PEI (QMJHL) ~ Louick Marcotte

If need be, we could still pick on Friday because it is only the first round or else we could still complete the mock draft while it is going on and afterwards.


----------



## ikyan

is excited to select goaltender *Igor Shestyorkin* of the KHL's Spartak Moscow.


----------



## BStinson

select David TomÃ¡Å¡ek

Notifying next GM


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *St.Louis Blues* are proud to select: 

From The Tri City Americans of the WHL:


*JUSTIN GUTIERREZ*








St.Louis Blues 2014 Draft
1/15 - *Ivan Barbashev* - Moncton - LW - QVMJHL
3/82 - *Richard Nejezchleb* - Brandon - RW - WHL
4/110 - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets - C - WHL
5/143 - *Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen* - Espoo Blues - G - SML
6/163 - *Jaedon Descheneau* - Kootenay - LW - WHL
6/171 - *Chandler Yakimowicz* - London - LW - OHL
6/176 - *Gustav Forsling* - Linkoping HC - LD - SEL
7/191 - *Scott Savage* - Boston College - LD - NCAA
7/193 - *Jaden Lindo* - Owen Sound A. - LW - OHL
7/201 - *Justin Gutierrez* - T.C Americans - C - WHL

​


----------



## TT1

selects *Ryan Foss (C)* 

(1) 28: Conner Bleackley (C)
(2) 47: Marcus Pettersson (D)
(2) 51: Justin Kirkland (LW)
(3) 80: Vaclav Karabacek (RW)
(3) 81: Michael Bunting (LW)
(4) 105: Alex Peters (D)
(5) 125: Andreas Englund (D)
(6) 179: Dominic Turgeon (C)
(7) 203: Ryan Foss (C)


----------



## TT1

selects *Viktor Arvidsson*


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Big thanks to Jawallstar for hosting again and seeing this thing through.

With their final pick of 2014, Anaheim selects, from the Vernon Vipers of the BCHL, 

*Dexter Dancs*








1(10) - Nikolaj Ehlers
2(38) - John Quenneville
2(55) - Oskar Lindblom
3(85) - Alexis Vanier
5(123) - Brandon Halverson
7(205) - Dexter Dancs

Acquired via trade: Alexander Edler
​
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Get North

The  are proud to select Christian Jaros.

Next GM pmed.


----------



## TT1

Ray Ferraro said:


> .....




gogo pick! we only have a few more picks to go
no vancouver boy for you /evilgrin


----------



## Joey Bones

select goaltener Kasimir Kaskisuo. 

That closes out the draft for NYR. Thanks to jawallstar for setting up this mock.


----------



## TT1

select *Rihards Bukarts*


----------



## TT1

With their final pick,  is proud to select *Alex Schoenborn*

(1) 28: Conner Bleackley (C)
(2) 47: Marcus Pettersson (D)
(2) 51: Justin Kirkland (LW)
(3) 80: Vaclav Karabacek (RW)
(3) 81: Michael Bunting (LW)
(4) 105: Alex Peters (D)
(5) 125: Andreas Englund (D)
(6) 179: Dominic Turgeon (C)
(7) 203: Ryan Foss (C)
(7) 209: Alex Schoenborn (RW)

Final Roster:


FORWARDS

Max Pacioretty / David Desharnais / Thomas Vanek 
Jamie McGinn / Alex Galchenyuk / Brendan Gallagher 
Nick Foligno / Artem Anisimov / Dmitrij Jaskin 
Maxime Talbot / Jacob De La Rose / Dale Weise 
Ryan White/Travis Moen (depth)

DEFENSEMEN
Andrei Markov / P.K. Subban 
Nathan Beaulieu / Justin Braun
Jared Tinordi / Mike Weaver 
Jordan Leopold (depth)

GOALTENDERS
Carey Price 
Peter Budaj 

Prospect Moves
added: Slater Koekkoek (D)
subtracted: Michael McCaron (RW)


----------



## canuckslover10

HolyJumpin40 said:


> *Hurricanes*
> 
> *Carolina's Draft Results:*
> 
> 7. William Nylander, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)
> 37. Brayden Point, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)
> 67. Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)
> 96. Matthew Berkovitz, D, Ashwaubenon (HS-WI)
> 127. Ryan Hitchcock, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
> 187. Waltteri Hopponen, LW/RW, Sioux City (USHL)
> *
> Acquired:* Cristoval Nieves and Danny Kristo
> 
> *Traded:* 97th overall pick and RFA rights to Jiri Tlusty



Lol imagine if this actually happened


----------



## Dan Kelly

As the poster formerly known as ManByng, the Isles did get Leon Draisaitl and Vlad Kamenev and Colby Cave, all NHLers right now but not much else. Only Leon is very productive. Not one of my better mocks!


----------



## Dan Kelly

canuckslover10 said:


> Lol imagine if this actually happened




Ya wow Nylander and Point !!!


----------

